# Gillard for PM?



## Bushman (24 May 2010)

We have an 'Abbot for PM' thread but no Gillard for PM? 

Timely as Rudd's trustyworthy rating has plummetted further in the polls (below even the Mad Monks). 

It is apparent that the Labour caucus is well aware of this as Kruddy has hardly been sighted of late. Apparently he is 'governing the nation'. 

So is Kruddy damaged goods enough for Gillard to assume the mantle? The pressure is building.


----------



## brianwh (24 May 2010)

It would be a bad look for Labor to change at this stage although Rudd has to dig himself out of this mining tax issue and that won't be easy without losing face (or more face should I say). And Julia may still have some baggage to surface from the BER. My bet would be that Rudd will go to the next election as leader, win it but not convincingly. Gillard will then be given a chance some time over the course of the next parliament with Greg Combet as part of a leadership team. Abbott will probably be seen as unelectable and the Liberal Party may have to revert to a leader they tried before - at least MT would be hoping this would happen as this is the only reason I can see that he would be seeking re-election to the next Parliament. The Greens will have control of the Senate.

Would this be better for the country than the present situation??


----------



## trainspotter (24 May 2010)

Maybe the pitchfork is in his back now?


----------



## explod (24 May 2010)

I think Krudd will hold on till the election and probably get tossed out, Libs in and large Green gains.   Penny Wong is the tough nut coming through, maybe not as leader but as part of a new team that will replace Rudd and reduce Gillard, who is nice but not up to the task IMVHO.   The financial times will be hard in the next few years so Labour will be back four years hence.


----------



## Mister Mark (24 May 2010)

mmm same inconpetance new face what a great thought


----------



## marklar (24 May 2010)

Julia doesn't have 'the numbers' to become leader, she knows it too, this was the basis for her comment about having a better chance of playing FF for the Bulldogs.

m.


----------



## newbie trader (24 May 2010)

marklar said:


> Julia doesn't have 'the numbers' to become leader, she knows it too, this was the basis for her comment about having a better chance of playing FF for the Bulldogs.
> 
> m.




Probably wouldn't want to run the risk of taking leadership then losing the election.


----------



## noco (24 May 2010)

That would sure put the cat among the pidgeons. Maybe one or two may not be homing pidgeons and instead turn in to gooses.

I don't know who would be worse Gillard or Rudd, for both have made a mess of every project they have laid their hands on.


----------



## Julia (24 May 2010)

brianwh said:


> It would be a bad look for Labor to change at this stage although Rudd has to dig himself out of this mining tax issue and that won't be easy without losing face (or more face should I say). And Julia may still have some baggage to surface from the BER. My bet would be that Rudd will go to the next election as leader, win it but not convincingly. Gillard will then be given a chance some time over the course of the next parliament with Greg Combet as part of a leadership team. Abbott will probably be seen as unelectable and the Liberal Party may have to revert to a leader they tried before - at least MT would be hoping this would happen as this is the only reason I can see that he would be seeking re-election to the next Parliament. The Greens will have control of the Senate.
> 
> Would this be better for the country than the present situation??



I'd go along with your summary above, Brian.  The thought of the Greens having control of the Senate is pretty scary, though.
I don't think much would change if Gillard replaced Rudd, except she is more personally popular apparently.  She certainly doesn't appear to take herself so seriously and is usually even tempered.
No one ever puts up Stephen Smith's name as a contender, whereas I find him the best of the bunch.



noco said:


> I don't know who would be worse Gillard or Rudd, for both have made a mess of every project they have laid their hands on.



Certainly BER has been another perfect rorting vehicle, but I think Ms Gillard has handled the very militant teachers' union adeptly.  She has stuck to her guns about the NAPLAN testing and I think Australian children will be the better for their teachers being finally called to account for the woeful standards of teaching in some schools.


----------



## Whiskers (24 May 2010)

Bushman said:


> We have an 'Abbot for PM' thread but no Gillard for PM?
> 
> Timely as Rudd's trustyworthy rating has plummetted further in the polls (below even the Mad Monks).
> 
> ...




I'll bet someone gave him a tap on the shoulder and said sit down, shut-up and listen (to your cabinet colleges) more. 

Gillard does seem to be 'presenting' much better though, as deputy, but she may be one who preferes to be a king maker (or popular deputy) than king.


----------



## kgee (25 May 2010)

Did anyone watch Q&A on ABC tonight, whats the chances of getting Malcolm Frasier to run again?


----------



## wayneL (25 May 2010)

kgee said:


> Did anyone watch Q&A on ABC tonight, whats the chances of getting Malcolm Frasier to run again?





NOOOOOOOOOooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.....


----------



## Happy (25 May 2010)

kgee said:


> Did anyone watch *Q&A* on ABC tonight,...?





Since I got the feeling that program should be called *Q & no A* I gave up.


----------



## Tink (25 May 2010)

I dont mind Gillard, I think she has done well, though I dont think it would be a right time for her now.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (25 May 2010)

Tink said:


> I dont mind Gillard, I think she has done well, though I dont think it would be a right time for her now.



 Could you elaborate on how she has done well?


----------



## Mofra (25 May 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Could you elaborate on how she has done well?



Compared to Rudd she's the reincarnation of Ghandi.

The only remotely successful Government programs as far as I can tell are MySchool and the introduction of a national curriculum. These both occurred under her direction.
Everything else has been a complete shambles - if I had to choose a Labour leader, she'd be my choice. 


*She's also a Western Bulldogs supporter


----------



## Julia (25 May 2010)

Tink said:


> I dont mind Gillard, I think she has done well, though I dont think it would be a right time for her now.



Interesting comment.  Why not, Tink?


----------



## kotim (25 May 2010)

Who knows what will happen between now and the election, but this I can tell you.  RUDD has an extremely good chance of losing.  I personally have never voted liberal before and I am without doubt going to do so in the next federal election and I have been a traditional hard core labour supporter.  My Father in law the same, he refuses to vote for RUDD or GILLARD for that matter at the next election and likewise he will vote liberal, my wife is in the same position.  So there is 3 votes that labour has lost from labour voting backgrounds and I can tell you that labour is extremely on the nose out there with many more people, plenty of people who voted RUDD last time have allready told me they won't be voting for labour next election.

Now of course some of those people are just mouthing off no doubt, but when people like myself, my wife and my father in law abandon labour then you can bet your bottom dollar that there are oddles of people in the same position as I.


----------



## IFocus (25 May 2010)

kotim said:


> Who knows what will happen between now and the election, but this I can tell you.  RUDD has an extremely good chance of losing.  I personally have never voted liberal before and I am without doubt going to do so in the next federal election and I have been a traditional hard core labour supporter.  My Father in law the same, he refuses to vote for RUDD or GILLARD for that matter at the next election and likewise he will vote liberal, my wife is in the same position.  So there is 3 votes that labour has lost from labour voting backgrounds and I can tell you that labour is extremely on the nose out there with many more people, plenty of people who voted RUDD last time have allready told me they won't be voting for labour next election.
> 
> Now of course some of those people are just mouthing off no doubt, but when people like myself, my wife and my father in law abandon labour then you can bet your bottom dollar that there are oddles of people in the same position as I.




Voting for Abbott, a ring wing religious Howardite sort of contradicts your hard core Labor claim


----------



## moXJO (25 May 2010)

IFocus said:


> Voting for Abbott, a ring wing religious Howardite sort of contradicts your hard core Labor claim




I think you will find a lot of hardcore labor supporters won't vote Rudd next election. A lot of insulation installers are mighty pi$$ed. So are their friends and family. I know guys that have voted labor from legal age that are changing their vote.


----------



## Whiskers (25 May 2010)

kotim said:


> Now of course some of those people are just mouthing off no doubt, but when people like myself, my wife and my father in law abandon labour then you can bet your bottom dollar that there are oddles of people in the same position as I.






Don't get vested in politics with the inlaws!


----------



## IFocus (25 May 2010)

moXJO said:


> I think you will find a lot of hardcore labor supporters won't vote Rudd next election. A lot of insulation installers are mighty pi$$ed. So are their friends and family. I know guys that have voted labor from legal age that are changing their vote.




Agree about the pi$$ed of part but hard core labor cannot ever vote for the Abbott over Rudd never ever not while the queen of clubs is in play after the election.


----------



## Julia (25 May 2010)

moXJO said:


> I think you will find a lot of hardcore labor supporters won't vote Rudd next election. A lot of insulation installers are mighty pi$$ed. So are their friends and family. I know guys that have voted labor from legal age that are changing their vote.



Yes, I think Mr Rudd has seriously under-estimated the level of anger from the insulation industry, especially after he fronted up to them a few months ago outside parliament, little notebook in hand, writing down their names, and assuring them that he 'got it', and would 'fix it'.

Just another of Rudd's symbolic gestures, followed up by a great big empty space.

These people are going out of business through no fault of their own.


----------



## IFocus (25 May 2010)

Just on a side note the budget reply was a shocker by any standard team work crikey and Bishops comments today on pastports and our spy services a complete disgrace. 

Its hilarious watching the negative  right wing ala USA Republican tactics to run up the opinion polls then when ever the Liberals actually have to do some thing they completely botch it like complete mugs.


----------



## wayneL (26 May 2010)

IFocus said:


> Agree about the pi$$ed of part but hard core labor cannot ever vote for the Abbott over Rudd never ever not while the queen of clubs is in play after the election.




Any person that is that hard core that he/she would never ever change their vote just ain't thinking. That's just pure tribalism. Dumb.


----------



## Tink (26 May 2010)

Mofra said:


> Compared to Rudd she's the reincarnation of Ghandi.
> 
> The only remotely successful Government programs as far as I can tell are MySchool and the introduction of a national curriculum. These both occurred under her direction.
> Everything else has been a complete shambles - *if I had to choose a Labour leader, she'd be my choice. *
> ...




Yep, I think she has done a good job there.

I also think she is a good team player, has stood by Rudd whether she agreed or not, and she _*always*_ keeps Abbott speechless in any debate.

Just my opinion.


----------



## moXJO (26 May 2010)

Gillard has all of Rudd's ineptness, but without the temper. Combet will be labors golden child in years to come imo. Not that I would want any of them mind you.
I'm turned off the libs as well. They have provided no incentive to vote for them so far. As bad a job as I thought he was doing previous, Turnbull may have to be the answer. Abbott is just not up to the job.


----------



## Dunger (26 May 2010)

There was mention of the Greens controlling the senate in an earlier post. I'd be very careful of who their preferences are going to, we could end up with Labor controlling the senate.

Either way, I won't be voting Green based on their taxation policy along with a lot of their other policies as well:



> The Australian Greens will:
> 
> Taxation
> 22.reduce inequities in the current personal tax system by:
> ...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (28 May 2010)

Mofra said:


> Compared to Rudd she's the reincarnation of Ghandi.
> 
> The only remotely successful Government programs as far as I can tell are MySchool and the introduction of a national curriculum. These both occurred under her direction.
> Everything else has been a complete shambles - if I had to choose a Labour leader, she'd be my choice.
> ...



But how would she provide leadership for a free society with free markets to facilitate the free society?


----------



## frankie_boy (28 May 2010)

no freakin way.. 

She is floating on a whim and just looks good cause Krudd is just a fool.

A right wing opinionated but conviction-less crowd pleaser that is out for the glory before the good of the country.. 

dont go there people... dont be fooled..


----------



## wayneL (28 May 2010)

frankie_boy said:


> no freakin way..
> 
> She is floating on a whim and just looks good cause Krudd is just a fool.
> 
> ...




Right wing? Comrade Gillard is right wing?


----------



## So_Cynical (28 May 2010)

I must admit im starting to warm to Julia....as the months go on its starting to make good political sense to dump Kev at some point in the near future and try to lumber him with most of the blame for all the backflips and poor policy outcomes etc, and sort of start over with Julia and a few new front bencher's.


----------



## pween (28 May 2010)

So cynical,

I think throw them both out Rudd and Gillard.  the worst government in the history of  Australia.  She is in it up to her ears think pink batts, The education building revolution = waste of billions of dollars.  They both must go.


----------



## Logique (28 May 2010)

Gillard for PM? She already is. 

Just look at the policies coming out of the 'politburo'. Class warfare, gender warfare. The politics of envy. Capitalism must be attacked. Borrow heavily to fund the social agenda, and run up the national debt.

Economically, how is that working out for european democratic socialism at the moment. 

Das vydanya, comrade.


----------



## frankie_boy (28 May 2010)

wayneL said:


> Right wing? Comrade Gillard is right wing?




:note to self... avoid computer when drunk


----------



## Julia (28 May 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> I must admit im starting to warm to Julia....as the months go on its starting to make good political sense to dump Kev at some point in the near future and try to lumber him with most of the blame for all the backflips and poor policy outcomes etc, and sort of start over with Julia and a few new front bencher's.



So even you are disillusioned by Kev, So Cynical!  
Do you really think there's any possibility of Labor dumping Kev before the election?  Personally, I can't see it happening, though agree it would be a good idea.
If Julia were to be PM, who would be Deputy?  And the other principal positions?
Wayne Swan to remain as Treasurer?  Lindsay Tanner still there?
Stephen Smith?
 Mr Smith is the only one I think has done a good job.  As Foreign Minister he has been calm and measured.


----------



## trainspotter (14 June 2010)

*A GROUP of key federal Labor MPs have privately revealed they would back Julia Gillard to take over the leadership. *

Ms Gillard yesterday continued to laugh off suggestions of a challenge to Kevin Rudd before the election, despite claims by one Labor MP she was being urged to "tap the PM on the shoulder" as early as this week.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...ve-on-kevin-rudd/story-e6freuy9-1225879183671

The cracks are widening.


----------



## Julia (14 June 2010)

This is the result of a poll on the Daily Telegraph, from the link provided by TS.



> Thanks for voting!
> Would you prefer Julia Gillard to lead Labor rather than Kevin Rudd?
> 
> * Yes 21.35% (417 votes)
> ...




I don't know anything about the demographics of the Daily Telegraph's reader base.  From those who do, is the above surprising?

I'd not have been surprised to see it in "The Australian" but would have imagined the DT's readership would be a bit more pro-Labor.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (14 June 2010)

My barber was severely incapacitated by gout recently and I was forced to go to a Unisex outfit called Sneepz, or Kutz, or some such bastardisation of the English language. 

Unused as I am to sitting with ten and one half females having my locks clipped, I was surprised and embarrassed by the conversations I was forced to overhear. 

Periods, adultery, gynaecological surgery and the sexual attributes of TV Show hosts made me make a hasty exit with a three rather than my usual two.

Now , I believe that Julia Gillard's partner, is a hairdresser.

It concerns me greatly that if she becomes PM, all our state secrets may be added to the collage of inconsequential verbage in these dens of gossip and innuendo.

May I request that if she is elevated in the next few weeks to the Prime Ministership, that in the interests of national security, he be forced to fortwith resign his commission as a crimper.

gg


----------



## drsmith (14 June 2010)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Periods, adultery, gynaecological surgery and the sexual attributes of TV Show hosts made me make a hasty exit with a three rather than my usual two.



That's what you pay extra for at Sneepz or Kutz.


----------



## beaul (14 June 2010)

Good comments, but I am surprised at the number of Pro labour comments from would be capitalists ?
Labour has proved again they want to take from the rich and give it to themselves. (haven't we heard that again somewhere. Communism?) 

I don't like Gillard, she is a nasty piece of work and she is all spin. 
Seriously, what does she stand for, she is left wing, and all she wants is power. (very dangerous)
Steven Smith (peacock) what has he DONE?. (more spin)

However I am disappointed with the Liberals, I think Tony Abbott did a great job of rebuffing the "global warming" debate which was and still is all about scientists making themselves jobs. 

However Tony does not go down well with the general public, I don't think the Budgie smugglers and the "church bit" go down well.
I think it's a shame because I think he is the most honest of them all.

It is going to be interesting, watching it unfold, it is a shame that it is all going to damage our economy.


----------



## Calliope (15 June 2010)

beaul said:


> I don't like Gillard, she is a nasty piece of work and she is all spin.
> Seriously, what does she stand for, she is left wing, and all she wants is power. (very dangerous)
> Steven Smith (peacock) what has he DONE?. (more spin)




Gillard's reptilian  looks appeal to some people. She will strike when she is ready, but not until Rudd is completely dead in the water

Rudd treats Foreign Minister Smith as a doormat. He uses Quentin Bryce as his overseas rep.


----------



## todster (15 June 2010)

Tink said:


> Yep, I think she has done a good job there.
> 
> I also think she is a good team player, has stood by Rudd whether she agreed or not, and she _*always*_ keeps Abbott speechless in any debate.
> 
> Just my opinion.




I think Tony is speechless as he can't get his head around what she is doing out of the kitchen on a school night!


----------



## Happy (15 June 2010)

Bushman said:


> ....
> So is Kruddy damaged goods enough for Gillard to assume the mantle? The pressure is building.




Clean slate trick will fool quite a few, maybe enough to get through second term election.

But we better start tightening the belt as money wasted will have to be paid back.


----------



## Bushman (19 June 2010)

sounds like the natives are restless


http://www.theage.com.au/national/labor-ministers-deny-rudd-revolt-20100619-yncr.html


----------



## RamonR (19 June 2010)

IFocus said:


> Voting for Abbott, a ring wing religious Howardite sort of contradicts your hard core Labor claim



No it doesn't.
It highlights how on the nose Krudd is.

I am also a previously life long labor supporter but at this stage I would rather vote for Abbott then risk Krudd doing more damage to Australia.


----------



## nunthewiser (19 June 2010)

She certainly better looking than the other nobs.

Vote 1 for gillard!


----------



## drsmith (19 June 2010)

Bushman said:


> sounds like the natives are restless
> 
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/national/labor-ministers-deny-rudd-revolt-20100619-yncr.html



The NSW state ALP have been absolutely smashed in the Penrith by-election.

http://www.abc.net.au/elections/nsw/2010/penrith/result.htm?


----------



## Aussiejeff (19 June 2010)

drsmith said:


> The NSW state ALP have been absolutely smashed in the Penrith by-election.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/elections/nsw/2010/penrith/result.htm?




75% of vote counted and 24% swing away from Labor, eh?

RIP Rudd next week.

Good riddance.....

:bananasmi


----------



## -Bevo- (19 June 2010)

Aussiejeff said:


> 75% of vote counted and 24% swing away from Labor, eh?
> 
> RIP Rudd next week.
> 
> ...




Yeah you might be right Aussiejeff, lets hope the newspoll out tuesday I think is a shocker for Rudd can't see how he will survive then, trouble is Gillard is no good either the 4 of them Rudd, Swan, Tanner, Gillard all need to go.


----------



## Julia (19 June 2010)

RamonR said:


> No it doesn't.
> It highlights how on the nose Krudd is.
> 
> I am also a previously life long labor supporter but at this stage I would rather vote for Abbott then risk Krudd doing more damage to Australia.



Wow, not even a swinging voter, and you're sufficiently disaffected to vote for Abbott.


-Bevo- said:


> Yeah you might be right Aussiejeff, lets hope the newspoll out tuesday I think is a shocker for Rudd can't see how he will survive then, trouble is Gillard is no good either the 4 of them Rudd, Swan, Tanner, Gillard all need to go.



Well, that won't happen, Bevo.  At the very most, Gillard will replace Rudd.
But let's be careful what we wish for:  Tony Abbott has some chance of winning the election against Mr Rudd, but his chances would be much reduced against Julia Gillard imo.
Bet they're all holding their breath until the Newspoll on Tuesday.


----------



## nioka (19 June 2010)

Aussiejeff said:


> 75% of vote counted and 24% swing away from Labor, eh?
> 
> RIP Rudd next week.
> :bananasmi




What on earth has the NSW situation got to do with federal politics. The by-election was to replace a useless, lying politition and a vote against a tired and nonperforming State government. Nothing more,nothing less.


----------



## Julia (19 June 2010)

You'd think so, Nioka.  But all the political pundits I've heard discussing this have suggested the current feeling against Rudd is so strong, it will flow into the State elections.
Whatever, I don't suppose the result will exactly cheer up Federal Labor.


----------



## -Bevo- (19 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Well, that won't happen, Bevo.  At the very most, Gillard will replace Rudd.
> But let's be careful what we wish for:  Tony Abbott has some chance of winning the election against Mr Rudd, but his chances would be much reduced against Julia Gillard imo.
> Bet they're all holding their breath until the Newspoll on Tuesday.




Yeah agree Julia would be better (for Liberal) if they keep Rudd, I would much rather see the federal government get booted very badly.



nioka said:


> What on earth has the NSW situation got to do with federal politics. The by-election was to replace a useless, lying politition and a vote against a tired and nonperforming State government. Nothing more,nothing less.




Swing is 24% two party preferred so far a new record might be state election but one can't help think there is a message in it for labour state and federal, will wait to see newspoll next week.


----------



## Bushman (20 June 2010)

nioka said:


> What on earth has the NSW situation got to do with federal politics. The by-election was to replace a useless, lying politition and a vote against a tired and nonperforming State government. Nothing more,nothing less.




You will find that the NSW right faction of the federal Labour party is the king (or queen) maker within the party. 

I think Kevvie is gonna be rat fornicated again.


----------



## Aussiejeff (20 June 2010)

nioka said:


> *What on earth has the NSW situation got to do with federal politics.* The by-election was to replace a useless, lying politition and a vote against a tired and nonperforming State government. Nothing more,nothing less.




Maybe more than you or Wayne Swan are giving credit for....?? http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/br...surer-wayne-swan/story-e6frf7jx-1225881845629



> Although commentators were yesterday suggesting the result would have no ramifications at a federal level, *voters approached by The Sunday Telegraph appeared to be angry at both Mr Rudd and Ms Keneally*.
> 
> At polling booths and on street corners, angry voters spilled forth a litany of complaints about roads, hospitals, politicians, kerbs and the Paluzzano corruption scandal.
> 
> ...



http://www.news.com.au/national/how...-nsw-by-election/story-e6frfkvr-1225881802649


----------



## Aussiejeff (20 June 2010)

Aussiejeff said:


> 75% of vote counted and 24% swing away from Labor, eh?
> 
> RIP Rudd next week.
> 
> ...




*Update*

Make that 25.5% swing away from Labor.....


----------



## Miner (23 June 2010)

*Will Julia Gillard be our First Lady PM?*

Folks
As we all know on Thursday Kevin Rudd has called  a vote to test his leadership and for Australians to see the first lady PM coming as Julia Gillard.

Let us hear your views and coments:

Do you think RSPT will be taken out with Julia coming and thus  going to be a face saving back fillip for labour ?

"Prime Minister Kevin Rudd has confirmed that Julia Gillard will challenge him for the nation's top job in a leadership spill tomorrow (thursday ) morning".

Cheers


----------



## kgee (23 June 2010)

I dont mind a chick PM ( I'm kiwi) but a Ranga?????


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2010)

I don't care if the Member for Lalor becomes the next PM.

As long as the Aussies beat Serbia tonight, I'll be tickled pink.


----------



## medicowallet (24 June 2010)

*Re: Will Julia Gillard be our First Lady PM?*



Miner said:


> Folks
> As we all know on Thursday Kevin Rudd has called  a vote to test his leadership and for Australians to see the first lady PM coming as Julia Gillard.
> 
> Let us hear your views and coments:
> ...




We can only hope the RSPT goes, there is no need to penalise successful industries.

I only hope that Gillard does not win. I cannot see how she can run the country any better than the current useless PM.

She will beat Tony Abbott, but then we will be subjected to the most socialist PM that Australia has ever seen, and we will think that Rudd/Swann were economic legends.


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2010)

*Re: Will Julia Gillard be our First Lady PM?*



medicowallet said:


> She will beat Tony Abbott, but then we will be subjected to the most socialist PM that Australia has ever seen, and we will think that Rudd/Swann were economic legends.




Here is Ms Gillard's 114 contributions to the House of Reps for 2010 thus far,

not that I have read all of the Federal Members statements due to other commitments (eg. tiddly-winks state championships preparation, trivial frivolity addicts anonymous meetings etc..)

But certainly for those with an insatiable desire for more info it's worth a read. GO FOR YOUR LIFE AND HAVE A READ!  LOL

http://www.openaustralia.org/search/?pid=10257&pop=1

Go Aussies tonight v. Serbia.


----------



## kgee (24 June 2010)

I hate  short people small mans disease
but a "rangga " 
no one ever loved them

they have red hair
they just want to pay us back


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2010)

kgee said:


> I hate  short people small mans disease
> but a "rangga "
> no one ever loved them
> 
> ...




Mate that post is out of line.

Are you picking on "bloodnuts"?

Maybe I should change my avatar back to the Swedish Redheads Matches lady. LOL


----------



## kgee (24 June 2010)

one question how many blood nut friends do you have
and how much do you trust them?
ok thats 2 q.s


----------



## Tanaka (24 June 2010)

I might consider voting for Gillard if she removes the RSPT, and that's coming from a non-labor voter :


----------



## kgee (24 June 2010)

Tanaka said:


> I might consider voting for Gillard if she removes the RSPT, and that's coming from a non-labor voter :




Don't avoid the issue's she's a Ranga....
ask Freud ....
Don't
  I'll say it again they are an evolutionary wonder
(them and people who snore)
And don't go quiet left wingers you hate them 2
I ......


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2010)

kgee said:


> Don't avoid the issue's she's a Ranga....
> ask Freud ....
> Don't
> I'll say it again they are an evolutionary wonder
> ...




Couldn't be worse than Tin Tin?

http://angelcel.files.wordpress.com/2009/01/tintin.jpeg

If Gillard wins the ballot. Then everyone will be hearing why Ginger Meggs was so sexist/gender specific! 

http://www.gingermeggs.com/

Go the cultural reformers! Another word for inexperienced university-educated political morons!


----------



## kgee (24 June 2010)

let me break it down a little
she's a Rangga
no matter how you play it she got picked on at school
ultimate disgrace but i picked on them too
but sentimentality shouldn't come into this
trust me she's more self loathing hungry syphocant?
don't trust them


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2010)

kgee said:


> let me break it down a little
> she's a Rangga
> no matter how you play it she got picked on at school
> ultimate disgrace but i picked on them too
> ...




I can empathise with that kgee. 
As a kid I was treated with difference by someone for not possessing such attributes. (Not having red hair or brown eyes) It's tough to have fair hair and blue eyes in childhood.

But don't get angry about it.

Leave it to Aardman.


----------



## kgee (24 June 2010)

I wish I could say peace to you all rednecks:


----------



## Tink (24 June 2010)

well this is going to make the election interesting if Gillard gets in..


----------



## Aussiejeff (24 June 2010)

Tink said:


> well this is going to make the election interesting if Gillard gets in..




No "if's" about it. Kevin0Lemon has been well and trully wrung dry....


----------



## pilots (24 June 2010)

It won't matter who the Libs have a sleep at the wheel  for the next election, no one will want a country that is run by the unions.


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

kgee said:


> let me break it down a little
> she's a Rangga
> no matter how you play it she got picked on at school
> ultimate disgrace but i picked on them too
> ...




Cometh the time for the Rangga !

I had to go to urban dictionary for the "syphocant" slur. Nice one ! 

History in the making. First female PM. Only the BER around her neck. 90% of Liberal advertising firepower lost with Rudd gone and they will have to tip toe around the gender issue as well.

Remember this day comrades ... the RED cometh.


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2010)

I hear Julia Dullard has a name change planned for Oz.

Her favoured versions are either the Union of Soviet Socialist States of Australia (USSSA), the Australian Socialist States (ASS), or simply Oceana. :


----------



## explod (24 June 2010)

Great day for the Nation there ROBOTS, sun shining down here at Mount Martha and the lovely Julia to be the esteemed leader, and for many great years to come I might add.

I knew that my days in the AWU when a shearer in the 60's would come to the fore one day.

Have a great day comrades.

And stock up on gold because nothing can stop the money printing.


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

Trade Unions now in control of the country and the BIG RED is their puppet. I can't wait to see how this is going to play out for the better of the country !

KRudd to stand down and not go to vote as his psyche would be decimated by the numbers.


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

Oooooooooh the irony of it all. First female GG to swear in the first female PM. Tony Abbott will be sh!tting bricks now that he has a worthy adversary. She will mop the floor with him. I can't wait ! :


----------



## Mofra (24 June 2010)

She's a Western Bulldogs supporter


----------



## Wysiwyg (24 June 2010)

Not a long political future for mules these days.


----------



## Edwood (24 June 2010)

as we say here in NZ > good ruddance


----------



## Broadway (24 June 2010)

They seem to be in denial about union associations being unpopular.
AUD mixed but mostly down.
Wonder how the spi will react.


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2010)

Edwood said:


> as we say here in NZ > good ruddance




LOL 

Ixectly. :


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2010)

Out of the frying pan and into the fire.


Good luck Australia, Gough disaster MkII coming at ya.


----------



## Bigukraine (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> Out of the frying pan and into the fire.
> 
> 
> Good luck Australia, Gough disaster MkII coming at ya.




Well if she's no good the public will turf out labour in about 3+ months time anyway.... after news broke last night had a bet with a local at the local that she would get in for a six pack.. Ahhhhhh those cooper's clear are gonna taste sweet:bier:


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> Out of the frying pan and into the fire.
> 
> 
> Good luck Australia, Gough disaster MkII coming at ya.




After an initial feeling of schadenfreude when Rudd got his just deserts, and in the sober light of day, the scenario does look very scary. The unelected faceless men are running the country again.

I am also afraid that when Gillard fixes her beady reptilian eyes on Abbott across the despatch box he will go to water.


----------



## Logique (24 June 2010)

*Re: Will Julia Gillard be our First Lady PM?*



medicowallet said:


> She will beat Tony Abbott, but then we will be subjected to the most socialist PM that Australia has ever seen, and we will think that Rudd/Swann were economic legends.



Not far wrong I reckon, unless people understand - she was a kitchen cabinet member. These policies were her policies. 

A union apparatchik, and they are determined to have a mining tax.  

Policy wise - same pig just different lipstick. If you thought Rudd was bad, you ain't seen nothin yet.


----------



## dutchie (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> Out of the frying pan and into the fire.
> 
> 
> Good luck Australia, Gough disaster MkII coming at ya.





Spot on there Wayne.

Three biggest mistakes made by Australia:

1. Letting KRudd ru(i)n the country for so long.
2. The Socceroos line up against Germany.
3. Reelecting Labour with Gillard as PM 

Whoa is us!


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

LADEEEEEEEEEEEZ AND GENERALMEN ......... I present to you the Prime Minister of Australia and her hairdressing partner Tim.


----------



## springhill (24 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> LADEEEEEEEEEEEZ AND GENERALMEN ......... I present to you the Prime Minister of Australia and her hairdressing partner Tim.




I'm not sure what's whiter, his suit or her *retches in mouth* cleavage.
My eyeballs!


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Oooooooooh the irony of it all. First female GG to swear in the first female PM.




....and both unelected to these positions by the plebeians.


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> ....and both unelected to these positions by the plebeians.




Technically you don't really vote for a Prime Minster. But in any case she was elected as deputy, that is first fall back guy. So its not too far away from the plebeians wishes?


----------



## overhang (24 June 2010)

Is it possible Conroy may be stood down as communications minister?


----------



## explod (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> ....and both unelected to these positions by the plebeians.




Yeh, suppose we could call it a major paradigmatic shift in thinking.  Blokes get a bit distracted by the brains below whereas the girls may have it more in the head.  So lets see, most of your Mum's did a fair job on all here, lets be open till the dust settles a bit.   *Markets up*

Sun is even shining brighter down here at Mount Martha at this time.

Great day for the wooorrkeers, ole Norm G may even be smilin


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Technically you don't really vote for a Prime Minster. But in any case she was elected as deputy, that is first fall back guy. So its not too far away from the plebeians wishes?




She was elected as Deputy by the Caucus. Rudd appointed the rest of his cabinet. He was the first Labor PM that the factions allowed to do this. This will change when, and if, Labor is returned.


----------



## Timmy (24 June 2010)

Good one Julia!


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Technically you don't really vote for a Prime Minster. But in any case she was elected as deputy, that is first fall back guy. So its not too far away from the plebeians wishes?




Technically true, but recently Oz elections have been run in a more presidential style.

In practice when Australians vote for Joe or Joeline Schmoe as their local expenses rorter, uppermost in their mind is who is to be PM. The local member is rarely even known and deputy PM an insignificant consideration unless there is some sort of "out in the open" succession deal.

People voted for either KRudd or Johnny Rotten in the last election.

IMNTBCHO


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> LADEEEEEEEEEEEZ AND GENERALMEN ......... I present to you the Prime Minister of Australia and her hairdressing partner Tim.




Times have certainly changed. Gillard is not only the first unmarried Prime Minister, she will have her live-in boyfriend installed in the Lodge.

Back in the sixties Billy McMahon, who was a closet gay, got married at 57 because he knew Australia was not ready to accept an unmarried PM.


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

Is that a photograhic stutter you are developing Timmy ?


----------



## Timmy (24 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Is that a photograhic stutter you are developing Timmy ?




You like that ? 



trainspotter said:


> partner Tim.




That's one small step for a Tim, one giant leap for Timkind.


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

ATTENTION JULIA GILLARD ... ONE RED HEADED CLOWN IS MORE THAN ENOUGH


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

I listened to Rudd's departure speech. He was determined to punish us with a long boring speech on all the things he has done for us. But like Hawke and Fraser he ended up blubbering.


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

She is well practiced in the art of back stabbing. Her great great ancestor was commonly known as Uncle Brutus.


----------



## Logique (24 June 2010)

I'm listening to PM Gillards acceptance speech. *The following are relevant to the proposed new mining tax*:

- She has committed to the budget being in surplus by 2013 (see note below)

- She re-affirms that the Australian people are entitled to a fairer share of mining profits

- She has said to the mining industry: that the goverment will cancel it's mining tax advertising if the mining industry will cancel it's ads.

- she has said that the government will afterwards negotiate again with the mining industry about the proposed tax

If people will recall, the return to budget surplus by 2013 was on the assumption of a mining tax (RSPT, or "future tax" spin term) in the recent Rudd govt budget. So there's the new message to the miners - the Gillard govt will negotiate, but they firmly intend to have the mining tax, and indeed it is already in the budget!


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

Last month Julia Gillard said there was more chance she would line up at full forward for the Western Bulldogs than topple Kevin Rudd. Wonder how many goals she is going to kick next week? Is Jason Akermanis safe in his job as the goal sneak?


----------



## bellenuit (24 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> I listened to Rudd's departure speech. He was determined to punish us with a long boring speech on all the things he has done for us. But like Hawke and Fraser he ended up blubbering.




I agree. I thought it was pathetic and self-serving. 

Instead of the epitaph he dreamed up that he would like us to remember him by, I think the four word sentence "coward to the end" would have been more apt.

He was a coward by his own definition when dealing with the ETS. His last statement as prime minister was to say he would stand for re-election as PM in spite of not having factional support and within 12 hours he changes his mind and doesn't even contest.


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

Now we know. Julia has made our decision at the next election very easy. She told us that the Labor party stands for everything that is fair and good and caring.

And she told us that an evil Abbott government will reimpose work choices, and cut education and health services.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (24 June 2010)

bellenuit said:


> I agree. I thought it was pathetic and self-serving.
> 
> Instead of the epitaph he dreamed up that he would like us to remember him by, I think the four word sentence "coward to the end" would have been more apt.
> 
> He was a coward by his own definition when dealing with the ETS. His last statement as prime minister was to say he would stand for re-election as PM in spite of not having factional support and within 12 hours he changes his mind and doesn't even contest.




I am far from a Rudd supporter, but disagree with you. 

To fight in the face of obvious defeat would have been more stupid and self-serving than cowardly. 

In the interests of the Labor party, he resigned. His last act was a noble one.


----------



## sam76 (24 June 2010)

Yikes!!


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

Hard nosed barren fruit bowl springs to mind.


----------



## bellenuit (24 June 2010)

sam76 said:


> Yikes!!




That photo is so apt.  It is like a still from the ABBA video "Knowing Me, Knowing You". Julia singing to Kevin....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUrzicaiRLU

"We just have to face it, this time we're through.
Breaking up is never easy I know,
But I have to go, knowing me knowing you it's the best we can do."


----------



## Buckfont (24 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Hard nosed barren fruit bowl springs to mind.




Pinocchio better watch his back


----------



## explod (24 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Hard nosed barren fruit bowl springs to mind.




So I suppose you are perfect trainspotter.

Some of the sexist, homophobe and hate posts I find very interesting.  Disgusting no, it is what we are coming to expect from the intelligencia for the self.

Gillard though is above that.


----------



## drsmith (24 June 2010)

bellenuit said:


> That photo is so apt.  It is like a still from the ABBA video "Knowing Me, Knowing You". Julia singing to Kevin....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUrzicaiRLU
> 
> ...




Julia's rewritten one of the words.

"We just have to face it, this time we're through.
Breaking up is never easy I know,
But you have to go, knowing me knowing you it's the best we can do."


----------



## Julia (24 June 2010)

bellenuit said:


> I agree. I thought it was pathetic and self-serving.
> 
> Instead of the epitaph he dreamed up that he would like us to remember him by, I think the four word sentence "coward to the end" would have been more apt.
> 
> He was a coward by his own definition when dealing with the ETS. His last statement as prime minister was to say he would stand for re-election as PM in spite of not having factional support and within 12 hours he changes his mind and doesn't even contest.






UBIQUITOUS said:


> I am far from a Rudd supporter, but disagree with you.
> 
> To fight in the face of obvious defeat would have been more stupid and self-serving than cowardly.
> 
> In the interests of the Labor party, he resigned. His last act was a noble one.




I don't see his decision not to contest by a vote as being in the interests of the Labor Party at all.  Rather, I think it would have been made clear to him that the numbers supporting him were so pathetically small that it would have simply increased his humiliation to have this exposed publicly.

For all that I totally loathed the man, I had a few moments of feeling sorry for him.  To be so publicly smashed by the Labor Party Machine, and for someone of such excessive pride and hubris, his swift downfall must be a horrific experience.


----------



## inrodwetrust (24 June 2010)

> If people will recall, the return to budget surplus by 2013 was on the assumption of a mining tax (RSPT, or "future tax" spin term) in the recent Rudd govt budget. So there's the new message to the miners - the Gillard govt will negotiate, but they firmly intend to have the mining tax, and indeed it is already in the budget!




Abbott has questioned her on this in Question Time (3 times) & basically her replies are about the same as what you'd expect from Rudd .... no direct answer ... just an opportunity for spin.......yawnn....


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

explod said:


> So I suppose you are perfect trainspotter.
> 
> Some of the sexist, homophobe and hate posts I find very interesting.  Disgusting no, it is what we are coming to expect from the intelligencia for the self.
> 
> Gillard though is above that.




Just repeating what the media said this morning about the barren fruit bowl jibe. It was in reference to the barren fruit bowl on her kitchen table in her flat. She said she was not there long enough to have fruit in it. Hard nosed when it comes to negotiations as well I believe. Just ask the Unions. Calling it like it is.

And yes I am perfect in every way ... thank you for asking ! You on the other hand are special.


----------



## moXJO (24 June 2010)

Well there you have it.... Federal labor has more or less copied state and done a Keneally. Will be interesting to see how things will go.  






trainspotter said:


> And yes I am perfect in every way ... thank you for asking ! You on the other hand are special.




lol thats a good line.


----------



## matty77 (24 June 2010)

man or woman? even the media is not sure. 

its going to be a wild ride.


----------



## namrog (24 June 2010)

matty77 said:


> man or woman? even the media is not sure.
> 
> its going to be a wild ride.




What would Clive Palmer be expected to say ? " tax me more please"..!!


----------



## baby_swallow (24 June 2010)

It seems that the powerful mining lobby, (or big businesses for that matter), are now calling the shots. What had happened to the govt of the people and by the people?


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

baby_swallow said:


> . What had happened to the govt of the people and by the people?




It's been taken over by an unholy alliance of the union factions. They are now dictating the shots.


----------



## AUcomm (24 June 2010)

Hello all, I am new here and wondered if I would fit in here - or not.  Just read the last two pages of this thread and ROFL at many comments - most enjoyable thanks.

I sincerely welcome a female PM but WHY Mr? Gillard? 
Yes she is attached to all the rest of the dramas and mismanagement along with Swan (dive) and Mr Tanner - whoops now he is gone too - so sad.

I have nothing against Julia in any sexist way I promise - it is her head (mind) I don't like.  Smart spin doctor but zero tact - savvy pollie but zero business acumen.  Great talker but socialist and a shockingly incompetent manager and she even admitted she had stuffed up in her apologetic, spin filled introduction speech - wow.  

Will the honeymoon period get her up in the polls enough to give the back room boys, who run the show, a chance to call the election before; their policy mistakes hit jobs, interest rates and enough mining projects to make her as dead as Mr Rudd?  Terrible sentence sorry too long...

I just want a fair go for Australians what happened to the concept of serving us and making it easier for us to survive in this great country - 50 years back was it??  I am no Abbott fan either I just hate the RSPT, and waste, and incompetence etc.

My 2c worth regards,
AUcomm
(this means gold commentator in case you were wondering)


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 June 2010)

baby_swallow said:


> It seems that the powerful mining lobby, (or big businesses for that matter), are now calling the shots. What had happened to the govt of the people and by the people?




I find this a some what funny comment. They have every right to complain about the surprise tax on their profitability. And complain very loudly about the complete lack of consultation.

What is clear from the last 24 hours is that the Unions are now running the country. On their word a democratically elected leader was put to the sword. I must say thankfully but its everything I hate about the Labour party that they continually refute, they are controlled by the Union heads, who are not elected and do not represent the Oz people .


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

Julia said:


> ... for someone of such excessive pride and hubris, his swift downfall must be a horrific experience.




Yes indeed, and consider this; he had already packed his bags to fly off to the G20 summit in Canada where he was going to meet up with Obama and hobnob with other world leaders. And now the despised Swan is going instead.

From top rooster to feather duster in one fell swoop.


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> From top rooster to feather duster in one fell swoop.



Like this one?


----------



## moXJO (24 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> Yes indeed, and consider this; he had already packed his bags to fly off to the G20 summit in Canada where he was going to meet up with Obama and hobnob with other world leaders. And now the despised Swan is going instead.
> 
> From top rooster to feather duster in one fell swoop.




A horrible situation to live through imo. Bit like those one hit wonders that get to taste fame, then end up working in a shoe store a few years later.


----------



## Agentm (24 June 2010)




----------



## ASPwild (24 June 2010)

Way to go ladies.


----------



## Calliope (24 June 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Like this one?




Luckily he is out of nodding range, because his heart would not be in it. The other nodders have not missed a beat. They are very adaptable.


----------



## Logique (24 June 2010)

baby_swallow said:


> It seems that the powerful mining lobby, (or big businesses for that matter), are now calling the shots. What had happened to the govt of the people and by the people?



Been taken over by the powerful unions. Govt by the unions for the unions. And now they have their nominee in the Lodge.


----------



## nulla nulla (24 June 2010)

Et Tu Brutus? Ouch.


----------



## IFocus (24 June 2010)

explod said:


> So I suppose you are perfect trainspotter.
> 
> Some of the sexist, homophobe and hate posts I find very interesting.  Disgusting no, it is what we are coming to expect from the intelligencia for the self.
> 
> Gillard though is above that.




Agree Explod


----------



## IFocus (24 June 2010)

> I find this a some what funny comment. They have every right to complain about the surprise tax on their profitability. And complain very loudly about the complete lack of consultation.




Clive Palmer involvement  actually totally politicized the whole thing and the fact that the mining majors here in WA agreed to a increase in royalty payments with a $300mil plus payment to WA government confirms mining is getting away with our resources cheap sort of kills the mining BS argument.



> What is clear from the last 24 hours is that the Unions are now running the country. On their word a democratically elected leader was put to the sword. I must say thankfully but its everything I hate about the Labour party that they continually refute, they are controlled by the Union heads, who are not elected and do not represent the Oz people




Not really Labor has a number of factional leaders just like the Liberal party has.


----------



## IFocus (24 June 2010)

Logique said:


> Been taken over by the powerful unions. Govt by the unions for the unions. And now they have their nominee in the Lodge.





Powerful unions give me a break.................


----------



## JTLP (24 June 2010)

Hopefully with Kev gone I won't have to hear that 'working families' phrase every 2 seconds. 

Just a thought:

If you had a board of directors and the chairman was failing and everybody's jobs were at risk...i'm pretty sure you'd seek to remove him rather then lose your job. It's no different here...just on a political/grand scale 

Vote Liberal


----------



## GumbyLearner (24 June 2010)

moXJO said:


> Bit like those one hit wonders that get to taste fame, then end up working in a shoe store a few years later.




You mean like Flock of Seagulls.  The poor bastard will probably miss being stalked by the media while at work. LOL  At least he will stop emitting so much C02 with those long winded battler speeches  about programmatic specificity. His knob speech writers were just as much to blame for his downfall. IMO


----------



## trainspotter (24 June 2010)

IFocus said:


> Agree Explod




Thank you for the vote of confidence IFocus. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aussiejeff (24 June 2010)

Agentm said:


>




Amorphous?

[size=-2]Def: Having no definite form or distinct shape; "amorphous clouds of insects"; "an aggregate of formless particles"; "a shapeless mass of protoplasm"[/size]


----------



## Aussiejeff (24 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> Yes indeed, and consider this; he had already packed his bags to fly off to the G20 summit in Canada where he was going to meet up with Obama and hobnob with other world leaders. *And now the despised Swan is going instead*.
> 
> From top rooster to feather duster in one fell swoop.




Typical.

Swanning off again while his buddy KRuddy attempts to hold onto his seat...

Harumph!


----------



## Logique (24 June 2010)

IFocus said:


> Powerful unions give me a break.................



I understand the defection of the NSW Right to Gillard was the final straw for Rudd. But the Unions were in it up to their armpits, Gillard is their girl make no mistake. 

The Unions say... 'we're not represented in the Caucus'...what no Bill Shorten, no Greg Combe...they take the public for fools. They'll find out on polling day. 

Here's the thing about Unions - is it possible to roll up to a Union General Meeting and suggest that the Liberal party be supported, and with Union funds, at the next, or any election?  Australians are not so naive as to believe such an unrealistic scenario.


----------



## IFocus (24 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Thank you for the vote of confidence IFocus. Greatly appreciated.




Apology trainspotter on refection didn't mean to be so personal after all its only politics


----------



## IFocus (24 June 2010)

Logique said:


> I understand the defection of the NSW Right to Gillard was the final straw for Rudd. But the Unions were in it up to their armpits, Gillard is their girl make no mistake.
> 
> The Unions say... 'we're not represented in the Caucus'...what no Bill Shorten, no Greg Combe...they take the public for fools. They'll find out on polling day.
> 
> Here's the thing about Unions - is it possible to roll up to a Union General Meeting and suggest that the Liberal party be supported, and with Union funds, at the next, or any election?  Australians are not so naive as to believe such an unrealistic scenario.




The numbers were around 30 Rudd 50 Gillard are you suggesting 50 seats of federal labor are controlled by unions?

The factions are right, left and others plus they are decided by states not unions.


----------



## namrog (24 June 2010)

Logique said:


> I understand the defection of the NSW Right to Gillard was the final straw for Rudd. But the Unions were in it up to their armpits, Gillard is their girl make no mistake.
> 
> The Unions say... 'we're not represented in the Caucus'...what no Bill Shorten, no Greg Combe...they take the public for fools. They'll find out on polling day.
> 
> Here's the thing about Unions - is it possible to roll up to a Union General Meeting and suggest that the Liberal party be supported, and with Union funds, at the next, or any election?  Australians are not so naive as to believe such an unrealistic scenario.




It's no secret that the unions put everything they have at labours disposal, so what ? it's called looking after their own interests, absolutely no different than the employers union and big business falling in behind the conservatives / liberals...

Did anyone listen to her acceptance speech today, it was very inclusive, and  she exhibited leadership qualities straight away that havent been seen in this country since Hawke,  and those that are most pissed off right now are those who saw an easy election win over a wooden man, including the members of this forum of which the majority are severe right wingers, as per the begrudging remarks and comments read here ...

Isn't it the Aussie way to give someone a chance, and if she is no good, then vote her out, job done....fair go !!!!


----------



## jbocker (24 June 2010)

Methinks Labor played its hand two years too early. Do you think Krudd was that unpopular with the voters to not win the next election, or the opposition that strong to over power him. He was in his FIRST term after a landslide win.

I am not a fan of the man, but I am a lesser fan of the way he was ousted. What an extraordinary day, not a 'fair go' by any stretch of the Australian way.

Great news to have a female PM, but what a crap way to achieve it.

Oh dear, Labor there could be a backlash, dont think the average Aussie is that fickle in how to change out a PM, after you were so intent on Kevin07 (dont give the party BS about Labor selects its PM - you didnt market it that way).


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2010)

jbocker said:


> Great news to have a female PM




Why?

It should be great news to have the best person for the job (if the person is the best). Gender should be irrelevant.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (24 June 2010)

Soo... who's gonna make the sammmmwiches now??? lol


----------



## nunthewiser (24 June 2010)

I,m all for it.

As a male taxpayer i must say that im going to much prefer getting screwed by Gillard  than i did from Rudd


----------



## SM Junkie (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> Why?
> 
> It should be great news to have the best person for the job (if the person is the best). Gender should be irrelevant.




I think you would be suprised at how important gender can be.  I'm a swinging female voter, although I have voted Liberal for years, I would personally like to see a female PM succeed.  

Now if I'm willing to swing in either direction, there is likely to be many female voters who would not hold Gillard responsible for Rudd's mistakes (rightly or wrongly) and would be willing to give her a go.  

Liberals now need to start coming out with some policy.


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2010)

SM Junkie said:


> I think you would be suprised at how important gender can be.  I'm a swinging female voter, although I have voted Liberal for years, I would personally like to see a female PM succeed.
> 
> Now if I'm willing to swing in either direction, there is likely to be many female voters who would not hold Gillard responsible for Rudd's mistakes (rightly or wrongly) and would be willing to give her a go.
> 
> Liberals now need to start coming out with some policy.




Yeahbut we're playing with the future of the country here, not conducting some cool social experiment.

Dullard is obviously very competent, just ideologically screwed up (IMO). So if you want a socialist Australia, Dullard is probably the best individual right now.

Personally, I wouldn't play with the possibility of a Gough MkII catastrophe to "give her a go".


----------



## jbocker (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> Why?
> 
> It should be great news to have the best person for the job (if the person is the best). Gender should be irrelevant.




Agree absolutely. Great news that the best person (according to the party) is a female.
It is an acknowledgement that society has come a looong way since we had allowed our girls to vote.

I wouldnt suggest that the best up till now have co-incidentally been all male WayneL.


----------



## jancha (24 June 2010)

SM Junkie said:


> I think you would be suprised at how important gender can be.  I'm a swinging female voter, although I have voted Liberal for years, I would personally like to see a female PM succeed.
> 
> Now if I'm willing to swing in either direction, there is likely to be many female voters who would not hold Gillard responsible for Rudd's mistakes (rightly or wrongly) and would be willing to give her a go.
> 
> Liberals now need to start coming out with some policy.




Geez if the majorities females voted for that reason we'd be in dire straits.
Only part you got right was the last comment.
Dont think Gillard is any different than Rudd on their policies (just a better seller) and i dont think the majority of women would vote on your narrow way of thinking.


----------



## Julia (24 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> Yes indeed, and consider this; he had already packed his bags to fly off to the G20 summit in Canada where he was going to meet up with Obama and hobnob with other world leaders. And now the despised Swan is going instead.
> 
> From top rooster to feather duster in one fell swoop.



I still can't get over the vicious ruthlessness of how it happened and with what speed.  But I reckon had Rudd's and Gillard's positions been reversed, Mr Rudd would not have hesitated for a second to stab Gillard in the back.

No wonder politics only attracts such unpleasant characters.




IFocus said:


> Powerful unions give me a break.................



So you don't think the events of the last two days were engineered by the factions and the unions?  You don't think Julia Gillard is going to be owing the unions big time after they all swung in behind her and ensured Kevin Rudd was pushed out in the most humiliating way?
Do you think dear Julia just had a sudden epiphany and decided it was up to her to save the nation?




namrog said:


> It's no secret that the unions put everything they have at labours disposal, so what ? it's called looking after their own interests, absolutely no different than the employers union and big business falling in behind the conservatives / liberals...
> 
> Did anyone listen to her acceptance speech today, it was very inclusive, and  she exhibited leadership qualities straight away that havent been seen in this country since Hawke,  and those that are most pissed off right now are those who saw an easy election win over a wooden man, including the members of this forum of which the majority are severe right wingers, as per the begrudging remarks and comments read here ...
> 
> Isn't it the Aussie way to give someone a chance, and if she is no good, then vote her out, job done....fair go !!!!



That's a very fair comment, except that Ms Gillard's characteristics and policies are hardly unknown to the electorate, so a measure of judgement about her likely performance is not unreasonable.



jbocker said:


> I am not a fan of the man, but I am a lesser fan of the way he was ousted. What an extraordinary day, not a 'fair go' by any stretch of the Australian way.
> 
> Great news to have a female PM, but what a crap way to achieve it.



I agree, but that's the Labor Machine at its best.



SM Junkie said:


> I think you would be suprised at how important gender can be.  I'm a swinging female voter, although I have voted Liberal for years, I would personally like to see a female PM succeed.



Why do you care what gender she is?   I'm also female and I simply want the best person for the job, regardless of gender.  I don't believe she will attract the votes of too many women just on the basis that she's female.



> Now if I'm willing to swing in either direction, there is likely to be many female voters who would not hold Gillard responsible for Rudd's mistakes (rightly or wrongly) and would be willing to give her a go.



SM Junkie, aside from his supercilious attitude, his mistakes have to be claimed by Ms Gillard also.  She was part of the kitchen cabinet of four (Rudd, Swan, Gillard, Tanner) who - leaving other senior and more experienced members out in the cold) made all the major decisions.
It's not as if Kevin Rudd dreamed up the mining tax, the BER, the insulation etc etc., all on his own!

And let's remember the extraordinary rorting that is still going on in the BER with double the amount of money being spent that should have to achieve such basic constructions.   That was Julia Gillard's own baby, and she still denies the level of corruption and waste that has and is occurring.

I do give her full marks for standing up to the Teachers' Union over the NAPLAN test, where in the end both sides gave some ground, and students and schools are the better for it imo.

Don't let's get too carried away about how glorious it is to have a female PM.  She's still the puppet of the factions and the unions and will be expected to behave accordingly, or she'll be out on her ear just like her predecessor.


----------



## todster (24 June 2010)

Logique said:


> Been taken over by the powerful unions. Govt by the unions for the unions. And now they have their nominee in the Lodge.



Looks like we had a change of leadership due to the power of mining companies,why not just let the head of say BHP run the show
Ravensthorpe
Port Hedlands hot briquette smimossle
Unions provide poor management with someone to blame for unrealistic production schedules,take woodside will start the union bit when they realize that pluto might be a bit late,heard it all before blah blah blah


----------



## wayneL (24 June 2010)

jbocker said:


> Agree absolutely. Great news that the best person (according to the party) is a female.
> It is an acknowledgement that society has come a looong way since we had allowed our girls to vote.



The western world has long since been at that point... Thatcher, Clarke, several state/province premiers etc. Plus several female captains of industry. They have even had female leaders in the east, Meir, Bhutto, Aquino etc

It is no longer a novelty.



> I wouldnt suggest that the best up till now have co-incidentally been all male WayneL.



As it happens, IMO Dullard is the first female involved in Australian federal politics even remotely capable of leading the country thus far.

Who else would you have suggested? Bishop? Kelly? LOL


----------



## jbocker (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> The western world has long since been at that point... Thatcher, Clarke, several state/province premiers etc. Plus several female captains of industry. They have even had female leaders in the east, Meir, Bhutto, Aquino etc
> 
> It is no longer a novelty.
> 
> ...




Not arguing on that one, just commenting that the evolution of the role has matured to proving non gender specific in Aus. Thats the great news. (LOL ...you forgot to offer Hanson as a candidate!)


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (24 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> The western world has long since been at that point... Thatcher, Clarke, several state/province premiers etc. Plus several female captains of industry. They have even had female leaders in the east, Meir, Bhutto, Aquino etc
> 
> It is no longer a novelty.
> 
> ...




She is a very capable lady, is Julia.
Anyone who can push the miners up 1-2% as we head into the mother of all bear markets can't be all that bad.

gg

gg


----------



## nulla nulla (25 June 2010)

nunthewiser said:


> I,m all for it.
> 
> As a male taxpayer i must say that im going to much prefer getting screwed by Gillard  than i did from Rudd




I think this post, by nunthewiser, should qualify for "post of the year".



theduke said:


> <deleted by mod>




And I think this post, by theduke, would qualify for "most dissappointing maiden post by any poster"


----------



## Tink (25 June 2010)

Bigukraine said:


> Well if she's no good the public will turf out labour in about 3+ months time anyway....
> ...




Yep I agree

I knew she would eventually get there, just sooner than expected

Good on her  : )


----------



## trainspotter (25 June 2010)

IFocus said:


> Apology trainspotter on refection didn't mean to be so personal after all its only politics




No apology required IFocus. I respect your right to your opinion. Please respect my opinion to differ from yours. Politically that is.


----------



## Bushman (25 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Why do you care what gender she is?   I'm also female and I simply want the best person for the job, regardless of gender.  I don't believe she will attract the votes of too many women just on the basis that she's female.





I think it is fantastic that we have our first Australian female PM. A historic moment that will only be matched when we have our first non Anglo Saxon PM. It shows that we are maturing as a nation and as the father of a young daughter, it increases my confidence that she will be competing on a level playing field. 

Symbolism aside, she now has to come up with the goods. Her cancellation of the the advertising campaign against the miners is a step in the right direction. 

Lets see where she sits in terms of: 
1. tax grabs; 
2. government spending and accountability; 
3. ETS etc. 

The role of the 'faceless' party power brokers is of strucutural concern for the Labour party and the link with the union movement is plain to see. To deny this is to put your head firmly in the sand. 

It is a 'Labour' party so why deny the strong links to the labour movement?


----------



## noco (25 June 2010)

I think we have only seen the tip of the iceberg with the turmoil in the Labor Party. 
I would not be surprised to see more Labor MPs leave the sinking ship before the next election, starting with Tanner. There will be some very discontented Rudd supporters after the events of the past day  even with Peter Garrett possibly defecting to the GREENS.
The "water melon man" must be rubbing his hands together with the prospects of Garrett defecting.
Interesting days ahead to see Gillards reshuffle of cabinet: who will stay and who will go and how long the honeymoon will last!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnmwu3 (25 June 2010)

*Coffee*

Coffee price up a lot recently, any coffee stock in ASX ?


----------



## springhill (25 June 2010)

todster said:


> Looks like we had a change of leadership due to the power of mining companies,why not just let the head of say BHP run the show
> Ravensthorpe
> Port Hedlands hot briquette smimossle
> Unions provide poor management with someone to blame for unrealistic production schedules,take woodside will start the union bit when they realize that pluto might be a bit late,heard it all before blah blah blah




I'll see your Raventhorpe and Hot Briquettes, and raise you to Insulation Deaths and ETS backflip.
Give me BHP anyday.


----------



## trainspotter (25 June 2010)

Well done Julia Gillard. You have learned to run with the hounds. To topple a PM in less than 24 hours is a masterstroke of politics. Bill Shorten must be very proud of his handiwork. Not to mention they way those big naughty mining companies assisted in Mr Rudds demise. Beautiful to watch the sagacity of the Labor Party in full flight. Congratulations Prime Minister Julia Gillard. May she reign for a full three terms and bless all those who sail in her.


----------



## Julia (25 June 2010)

noco said:


> The "water melon man" must be rubbing his hands together with the prospects of Garrett defecting.



Who is the 'water melon man'?


----------



## Calliope (25 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> . May she reign for a full three terms and bless all those who sail in her.




The length of her reign depends on how long she keeps Swan around. He stabbed Beasley in the back. He stabbed Rudd in the back.

In the first coup he was rewarded with the Treasury. This time he gets to be Deputy PM as well as Treasurer. Why should he sheath his stiletto now?


----------



## trainspotter (25 June 2010)

*Mark Latham wades into the fray now!*

FORMER Labor leader Mark Latham is predicting Julia Gillard will eventually be "the next one for the knife" because key ALP figures hate her. 

“(Deputy Prime Minister) Wayne Swan is no fan of hers,” Mr Latham told Sky News today, a day after Ms Gillard toppled Kevin Rudd.

“Gillard has, for reasons I never quite understood, enormous animosity from people like (Anthony) Albanese and (Lindsay) Tanner and (Jenny) Macklin.”

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/pol...-gillards-future/story-e6frgczf-1225884175890

Apparently when you join any political party these days you get a free t-shirt like the one below.


----------



## Calliope (25 June 2010)

Bushman said:


> I think it is fantastic that we have our first Australian female PM. A historic moment that will only be matched when we have our first non Anglo Saxon PM.




Gillard is actually Celtic, and she is not the first PM to be of Celtic origin.


----------



## Bushman (25 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Who is the 'water melon man'?




Must be Bob Brown i.e. green on the outside, red on the inside.


----------



## mexican (25 June 2010)

Bushman said:


> I think it is fantastic that we have our first Australian female PM. A historic moment that will only be matched when we have our first non Anglo Saxon PM. It shows that we are maturing as a nation and as the father of a young daughter, it increases my confidence that she will be competing on a level playing field.
> 
> Symbolism aside, she now has to come up with the goods. Her cancellation of the the advertising campaign against the miners is a step in the right direction.
> 
> ...




You can put number three (ETS) into your number one.


----------



## Miner (25 June 2010)

It is all interesting in labour party and Australian politics.

Gillard will make the women more engaged in politics. Considering we have our first lady GG and now PM. It is  a good sign.  Changes are happening in World politics. The first American African to become US President. Next will be probably Hillary Clinton or Sarah P !

The bad signal will be if Gillard performs poorly, encourages the union factionalism and hence paves the way for Tony Abott. I have nothing against Liberal but prefers to see Costello replacing Howard than Abott who dwindles between north and south and has the inept supporting Joe Hockey. 

Consistency will be the back biting and deal making in labour party : Hawk and Keating Deal, Latham saga, Kevin challenging Beasley, Kevin conceeding to Gillard.

Good part will be Rudd can sharpen his oratory, Mandarin and fat salary still by becoming Foreign Minister.

Bad is  to see Wayne Swan to be the Deputy Leader. A joke for us to see him there - can't think, can't stand up, can't make a good policy, can't stand up.

Consistency is however seeing no improvement in share market or the financial situation of the country even Gillard coming to chair.


----------



## Wysiwyg (25 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Apparently when you join any political party these days you get a free t-shirt like the one below.




Ah yes. I have seen this play out in the workplaces I have been to over many years. What they call human nature I think. To me this side is a game for cowards and they of the yellow streaked back, but in the wise words from an unknown source ....

"My father taught me many things here — he taught me in this room. He taught me — keep your friends close but your enemies closer."


----------



## noco (25 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Who is the 'water melon man'?




Bob Brown.


----------



## Mofra (25 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> Well done Julia Gillard. You have learned to run with the hounds. To topple a PM in less than 24 hours is a masterstroke of politics. Bill Shorten must be very proud of his handiwork.



She could have had the leadership earlier if she challenged Rudd. She was loyal to him until his paranoia got the better of him. 
I'd imagine Shorten is in line for a promotion.


----------



## Calliope (25 June 2010)

Well, well.



> Gillard is unmarried and childless, something that was once seen as a negative, but she has managed to make it seem absolutely meaningless. She was in a long-term relationship with union official Michael O'Connor and *Small Business Minister Craig Emerson.*



http://www.theaustralian.com.au/politics/a-pragmatists-rise-to-the-top/story-e6frgczf-1225884019615


----------



## noco (25 June 2010)

Whilst I'm not prejudiced against a female Prime Minister, I do wonder whether she has the stamina to face the rigourous routine of her position.
She recently collapsed at a function for what reason I am not sure.
She has taken on a job where at times she may get little sleep and that may just tell a tale on her at some stage.


----------



## Calliope (25 June 2010)

Apparently Queenslanders don't like her. This is a poll in The Brisbane Courier-Mail;

Results: Today's poll
Thanks for voting!

Will Julia Gillard make a good prime minister?
Yes
28.58% (1936 votes)
No
71.42% (4837 votes)
Total votes: 6773


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2010)

noco said:


> Whilst I'm not prejudiced against a female Prime Minister,
> 
> 
> Blah
> ...




FFS!! That comment is the definition of prejudice. With some nice denial leading in. Classic


----------



## noco (25 June 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> FFS!! That comment is the definition of prejudice. With some nice denial leading in. Classic




Think what you like Trembling Hand, time will tell as to whether I am right or wrong.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2010)

noco said:


> Think what you like Trembling Hand, time will tell as to whether I am right or wrong.




Its not a matter of my thinking its a matter of fact that you are sexist or at a minimum that comment of yours is sexist. So we can look forward to more of the same from you I expect. 

By the way the US Commander of the Iraq war fainted while sitting down recently while doing nothing more than chatting. What do you make of that? Weak gender? Weak commander? Too much work for anyone but super man??


----------



## wayneL (25 June 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Its not a matter of my thinking its a matter of fact that you are sexist or at a minimum that comment of yours is sexist. So we can look forward to more of the same from you I expect.
> 
> By the way the US Commander of the Iraq war fainted while sitting down recently while doing nothing more than chatting. What do you make of that? Weak gender? Weak commander? Too much work for anyone but super man??




Yeah let's keep gender out of it... silly stuff. We want the best person whether male, female, married, unmarried, attached, single, gay, straight, attractive, ugly, redhead, blond(e) or brunette. Who gives a f### if they can do the job.

I think she is an impressive politician and think she will be a good leader, but vehemently opposed to her ideology. On this basis alone I oppose her.

Opposition on the basis of sex is... sexist. But support on the basis of sex is also sexist. I hope feminists will recognise this.


----------



## Logique (25 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> Well, well. http://www.theaustralian.com.au/politics/a-pragmatists-rise-to-the-top/story-e6frgczf-1225884019615



Already knew about her and Emerson. Her private life is her own, and he seems like a decent guy.  But it does lend support to my assertion that her power base within the ALP is the Unions. Union executive membership is a conveyor belt to ALP membership, such as Bill Shorten, Greg Combet, and Jennie George (who is retiring next time). And Gillard as a lawyer represented the AWU in wage cases.

As for the Unions - they want a resources tax.  The current advertising embargo is just to take the immediate political heat out of the situation.  When the Gillard ALP govt eventually comes to the negotiating table with the miners, they will negotiate - hard.

I'm not a NZ'er, but I had hoped that Australia might avoid the political leftist dry gulch the Clark govt led them down. But I fear it may not be so, unless voters can look past the gender gimmick  to the true political ideology of their candidates.


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> I think she is an impressive politician and think she will be a good leader, but vehemently opposed to her ideology. On this basis alone I oppose her.




Indeed. Seems plenty of reasons not to like the persons thinking irrespective of the colour of her hair.


----------



## trainspotter (25 June 2010)

The real reason behind the demise of Rudd.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 June 2010)

Those guys in the cartoon should be mining multi-nationals.


----------



## trainspotter (25 June 2010)

Knobby22 said:


> Those guys in the cartoon should be mining multi-nationals.




Good point. Photoshop it for me please.


----------



## Knobby22 (25 June 2010)

wayneL said:


> I think she is an impressive politician and think she will be a good leader, but vehemently opposed to her ideology. On this basis alone I oppose her.
> 
> .




THere is a really experienced, free market control guy who has experience running larger countries than Australia who may run the country if we ask him.

George W Bush.

re: photoshop
I'll just get a non News limited company to give the alternate view.


----------



## wayneL (25 June 2010)

Knobby22 said:


> THere is a really experienced, free market control guy who has experience running larger countries than Australia who may run the country if we ask him.
> 
> George W Bush.
> 
> ...




Whatever dubya is, he is not a free marketeer.


----------



## Logique (25 June 2010)

http://www.dailyadvertiser.com.au/n...-next-one-for-knife-warns-latham/1868920.aspx


> MEGAN LEVY
> 25 Jun, 2010 03:37 PM
> *Gillard may be next one for knife, warns Latham* The modern Labor Party is obsessed with opinion polls and no longer retains loyalty for its leaders, according to deposed Labor leader Mark Latham.
> The controversial figure today predicted Prime Minister Julia Gillard would be next for the knife *because key ALP figures hated her*.
> ...


----------



## Calliope (25 June 2010)

Sydney Morning Herald on-line poll;



> Poll: Are you more likely to vote Labor with Julia Gillard as leader?
> Yes
> 41%
> No
> ...


----------



## todster (25 June 2010)

springhill said:


> I'll see your Raventhorpe and Hot Briquettes, and raise you to Insulation Deaths and ETS backflip.
> Give me BHP anyday.




Dont think BHPs record on deaths in the workplace are anything to be proud of


----------



## noco (25 June 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> Its not a matter of my thinking its a matter of fact that you are sexist or at a minimum that comment of yours is sexist. So we can look forward to more of the same from you I expect.
> 
> By the way the US Commander of the Iraq war fainted while sitting down recently while doing nothing more than chatting. What do you make of that? Weak gender? Weak commander? Too much work for anyone but super man??




Trembling Hand, I fail to see how can brand me as a sexist.
I was expressing the bleeding obvious. I was even surprised how Kevin Rudd stood up to it all. He was a worker holic if there was one.


----------



## nioka (25 June 2010)

Trembling Hand said:


> FFS!! That comment is the definition of prejudice. With some nice denial leading in. Classic




I don't agree that it is a definition of prejudice. It is a statement of fact. Why do the men and women have separate competitions at Wimbleton. I suggest that men have more stanima than women. Does she have the stanima for the job. I doubt that half the men would have kept the pace required so there is a little more of a question regarding a female. 

Not a sexist statement but a statement of fact. I would never have done the job as I need my 8 hours sleep nightly. That also is a statement of fact.


----------



## wayneL (25 June 2010)

nioka said:


> I don't agree that it is a definition of prejudice. It is a statement of fact. Why do the men and women have separate competitions at Wimbleton. I suggest that men have more stanima than women. Does she have the stanima for the job. I doubt that half the men would have kept the pace required so there is a little more of a question regarding a female.
> 
> Not a sexist statement but a statement of fact. I would never have done the job as I need my 8 hours sleep nightly. That also is a statement of fact.




You are equating politics to a tennis match?

FFS! ROTFLMAO!

Politics is not a physical/athletic endeavour, it is an intellectual endeavour. 

I would have backed Thatcher in a 15 round points decision against the blokes at the height of her powers. (Metaphorically speaking you understand )


----------



## IFocus (25 June 2010)

springhill said:


> I'll see your Raventhorpe and Hot Briquettes, and raise you to Insulation Deaths and ETS backflip.
> Give me BHP anyday.




BHP have killed more people your right they win


----------



## IFocus (25 June 2010)

> So you don't think the events of the last two days were engineered by the factions and the unions?  You don't think Julia Gillard is going to be owing the unions big time after they all swung in behind her and ensured Kevin Rudd was pushed out in the most humiliating way?
> Do you think dear Julia just had a sudden epiphany and decided it was up to her to save the nation?




There was a time when Unions had a huge say in Labor but its being down hill since Bob Hawke smashed the pilots union, some unions no longer even donate to Labor.

They still play a part but nothing like the Liberals would have you believe, in this case it was the right wing that started the ball rolling and organized the numbers. The Victorian left where Gillard comes from (unions) pretty much hate each other and were quite late into the fray they certainly did not run the show.

Most RWs conveniently fail  to remember that Gillard did not return all the rights back to construction Unions which are an abhorrence in terms of civil rights Julia is hardly a puppet of the unions.

This change is more about Rudds lack of power base in the party rather than unions running the shop.     

Its appears at the moment Gillard doesn't have any favors to repay as it was more about dumping Rudd.

If Gillard sat on the front bench of the Liberal party do you think for a second Abbott would be leader? 

If Gillard pulls of an agreement with the mining tax Abbott is gone.


----------



## springhill (25 June 2010)

IFocus said:


> BHP have killed more people your right they win




Rudd Govt, ONE scheme, 12 months, FOUR deaths.
I would think mining is a far more dangerous operation than installing insulation. Imagine if the Rudd Govt actually ran a mine?


----------



## IFocus (25 June 2010)

springhill said:


> Rudd Govt, ONE scheme, 12 months, FOUR deaths.
> I would think mining is a far more dangerous operation than installing insulation. Imagine if the Rudd Govt actually ran a mine?




There is no excuse for being killed at work place, BHP have direct total control over all their operations, insulation was installed by Private contractors who are directly responsible.

There are hazards in mining but nothing like using metal staples on foil insulation.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (26 June 2010)

Obviously a gender gimmick and may well work. I believe maybe females voters will vote Labor because of Gillard. Furthermore, if her massive earlobes are a sign of anything we are in for a great surprise indeed.  But seriously, I would BET a massive majority of females who do not care to get into politics much WILL vote Labor due to this gender gimmick.

Kinda just like most of Australian's voted Labor and now look at us 3 years down the track. In Debt, massive amounts of wasted money, half of QLD sold and YET ANOTHER crying idiot Labor ex-PM ousted by his own following hahaha. Funny but not really because it actually happened..... AGAIN.

Bring back the Libs!


----------



## springhill (26 June 2010)

IFocus said:


> There is no excuse for being killed at work place, BHP have direct total control over all their operations, insulation was installed by Private contractors who are directly responsible.




Several of the BHP deaths were private contractors also, so same scenario. Just because one is a PLC and the other is a Govt does not absolve either of more culpability than the other.



IFocus said:


> There are hazards in mining but nothing like using metal staples on foil insulation.




You have got to be kidding? You are comparing whacking in metal staples to working around heavy machinery, possible cave-ins, blasting, etc etc.
Get your hand off it.


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (26 June 2010)

Govt. and BHP would have the same duty of care anyways and the Govt. failed in respect to due diligence in the insulation deaths.


----------



## Calliope (26 June 2010)

Gillard has not only rat f****d Rudd, she has rat f****d Abbott.



> JULIA GILLARD'S rise to power has catapulted Labor back into a crushing election-winning lead over the Coalition.
> 
> A Herald/Nielsen poll conducted after the political execution of Kevin Rudd shows the voters who abandoned Labor in recent months have swarmed back and Ms Gillard has a thumping 21-percentage-point lead over Tony Abbott as preferred prime minister.




http://www.smh.com.au/national/gillard-saves-labor-20100625-z9qy.html?autostart=1


----------



## SM Junkie (26 June 2010)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> Obviously a gender gimmick and may well work. I believe maybe females voters will vote Labor because of Gillard. Furthermore, if her massive earlobes are a sign of anything we are in for a great surprise indeed.  But seriously, I would BET a massive majority of females who do not care to get into politics much WILL vote Labor due to this gender gimmick.
> 
> Kinda just like most of Australian's voted Labor and now look at us 3 years down the track. In Debt, massive amounts of wasted money, half of QLD sold and YET ANOTHER crying idiot Labor ex-PM ousted by his own following hahaha. Funny but not really because it actually happened..... AGAIN.
> 
> Bring back the Libs!




I agree, many in here do not think gender should be an issue.  But it's a marketing tool and will be used to her full advantage.  For now at least.....however further down the track.... it could then turn to a disadvantage if she does not perform.  

Politics in this country is starting to follow the US, bit of a popularity contest.


----------



## IFocus (26 June 2010)

springhill said:


> Several of the BHP deaths were private contractors also, so same scenario. Just because one is a PLC and the other is a Govt does not absolve either of more culpability than the other.




On a mine site BHP is directly responsibility for everyone as if they are an employee that is the law  it matters not if they are a contractor or not everyone is treated a direct employee under the mines act.





> You have got to be kidding? You are comparing whacking in metal staples to working around heavy machinery, possible cave-ins, blasting, etc etc.
> .




Have an electrical back ground and spent years in mining including under ground mines............try asking an electrician  (house basher)  about the risk of rolling out foil in a ceiling space and then using metal staples to fix it down I would rather fix electrical Jumbos any day. 



> Get your hand off it




Try getting your head out of the gutter


----------



## IFocus (26 June 2010)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> Govt. and BHP would have the same duty of care anyways and the Govt. failed in respect to due diligence in the insulation deaths.




I think there is a coroners inquiry for at least one of the deaths which should shine a light on responsibilities.


----------



## kotim (26 June 2010)

GILIARD has no hope, I for the first time ever will not vote labour but will vote liberal at the election and I know quite a few other labour supporters who are going to do the same.  There will be many more now that Gilliard has the job as I have never spoken to anyone who has anything nice to say about her. Its sad for labour but Liberal is better in times of of trouble as they spend less.  Labour are better in Gov't when times are good where the cost of their view can be absorbed better.

My brother knows Kev RUDD well (through politics, in fact RUDD/labour personally asked my brother to sit for seat up in North Qld area as he would walk it in, but due to an earlier experience with politics in his young life with Wayne Goss's gov't, he is no longer interested in pursuing a political career) AND HE TOLD ME WHEN RUDD won the election that any opportunity labour has to get rid of him they will.  RUDD was like BEATTIE, BEATTIE was not liked but at the time they needed a fresh face and he finally got his chance and he took it with both hands, especially with an incompetent opposition, however RUDD got in at the wrong time when things were going bad and has paid the price.

Anyway anythign can happen between now and the election but at the next election Liberal will get my vote for the first time ever.


----------



## todster (26 June 2010)

springhill said:


> Rudd Govt, ONE scheme, 12 months, FOUR deaths.
> I would think mining is a far more dangerous operation than installing insulation. Imagine if the Rudd Govt actually ran a mine?



March 2009 5  deaths  in 9 months Bhp iron ore state gov was getting close to shutting there operations mate this in an industry where you cant fart without some one smelling it and you try and compare it with a government  funded scheme you have no idea your footy team explains your mentality exactly you have no idea


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (26 June 2010)

I'm just glad Rudd is gone, he was a control freak, and would have been impossible to rein in by the factions if he hadn't stuffed up as he did.

JG is a much better choice as PM than Rudd imho. She is a good performer apart from the education rollout which was a complete stuff up. Tony Abbott if he does get in will have to nail her on that.

Personally I think the average Joe and Josephine will vote Julia Gillard in.

gg


----------



## todster (26 June 2010)

In a nation where dancing with the stars and some idol show rule the roost she is a shoe in Tony who where is Tony anyway,do a triathalon or something at least


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (26 June 2010)

I'm looking forward to Tony Abbott wining and the Australian people holding the Labor Gov to account for the wastage of money and bad governance that our new PM Julia Gillard has been a part of. 

Abbott a real man of integrity and substance is better by far for this country.


----------



## -Bevo- (26 June 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> I'm looking forward to Tony Abbott wining and the Australian people holding the Labor Gov to account for the wastage of money and bad governance that our new PM Julia Gillard has been a part of.
> 
> Abbott a real man of integrity and substance is better by far for this country.




Totally agree, there is no excuse for the complete waste and incompetence that was on display from the Labor Party, Abbott is far and away better for this country.


----------



## todster (26 June 2010)

The Bill leak cartoon in todays Australian is a cracker poor ol tintin look at lttle tony


----------



## springhill (27 June 2010)

todster said:


> March 2009 5  deaths  in 9 months Bhp iron ore state gov was getting close to shutting there operations mate this in an industry where you cant fart without some one smelling it and you try and compare it with a government  funded scheme you have no idea your footy team explains your mentality exactly you have no idea




Don't try to make the BHP deaths somehow more sinister than the insulation deaths. As i said before they are both as culpable as the other. As for the attack on my mentality take a look in the mirror champ. Your devotion to a party who has had more c0ckups than i care to list makes YOU look stupid. You'd luck their asses and still call it ice cream. Peace out.


----------



## weird (27 June 2010)

I posted this on another forum, but will repeat here,

Gillard's partner faces life in the limelight

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...in-the-limelight/story-e6frg6nf-1225884482420

Yeah, sounds solid. Good on the 49 y/o.

Not judging ... but heck she is the PM. Good example of work coming first, and nothing wrong with not having a normal life. And committed partnership and child rearing (note did not necessarily say birthing) are for other animals, not humans ... we have evolved beyond that.

Particularly in the west, individualism comes first.

I believe she has one thing on the agenda ... her (not you). She has as much understanding towards women or family, as any self-serving prick does.


----------



## nunthewiser (27 June 2010)

weird said:


> I posted this on another forum, but will repeat here,
> 
> Gillard's partner faces life in the limelight
> 
> ...





Who cares?


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2010)

WOW ........ just like watching question time in Parliament. But it could be put down to an ecumenical matter as they are both religious?

Anyways ...... It is going to be interesting as to what the PM Julia Gillard is going to make policy in regards to the asylum seeker debacle. Afterall wasn't it MP Julia Gillard that said "Another boatload of asylum seekers, another policy failure" when she was attacking Howards "Pacific Solution"  .... now it seems a bit strange to me all this rhetoric in regards to these poor innocent refugees trying to call Australia their home.

WHEN it comes to asylum seekers, we are all being conned. And it's got to stop. 

Quick quiz time.

Which prime minister has faced the highest influx of boat people in any one calendar year?

a) Bob Hawke

b) Paul Keating

c) John Howard

d) Kevin Rudd

If you chose C, you'd be right. If you chose D, you've been conned by anti-refugee rhetoric.

It was Howard. "The highest number of boats arriving in Australia in any one year was, in fact, in the year 1999, when 3700 asylum-seekers arrived on 86 boats," the Prime Minister said.

"The highest number of asylum-seekers arriving in Australia in any one year was in 2001 under the previous Howard government."

Mark Dodd: The Australian: http://www.theaustralian.com.au/pol...ng-of-boatpeople/story-e6frgczf-1225841600727

F.O. means *F*ar *O*ut and F.U. means *F*inancially *U*nsound


----------



## todster (27 June 2010)

springhill said:


> Don't try to make the BHP deaths somehow more sinister than the insulation deaths. As i said before they are both as culpable as the other. As for the attack on my mentality take a look in the mirror champ. Your devotion to a party who has had more c0ckups than i care to list makes YOU look stupid. You'd luck their asses and still call it ice cream. Peace out.




More anti Liberal than a Labor supporter,don't hink i would vote for either and then you have backdoor Bob,I think i will go to the pub and wear the fine.
Looked in the mirror yep you were right,but i'm happy


----------



## Calliope (27 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> WOW ........ just like watching question time in Parliament. But it could be put down to an ecumenical matter as they are both religious?




The amazing thing is that they stayed up until 2.40 AM to carry on such an inane exchange of insults. Maybe they watched the football between posts. It was really weird and I am still none the wiser as to what it was all about.


----------



## Huitzii (27 June 2010)

Has anyone actually thought that this PM challenge was a complete pre organised show put on for all the suckers out there.
Seriously its the only way that labour would have and could win the next election.
Set Rudd up for the big fall and then send the girl in to clean it up and look pretty.
I don't believe it for a minute that this was not organised at least 2 months ago.
I don't know who I will vote for but I do know that it will be the party that shows the best solution to our nations debt.


----------



## Calliope (27 June 2010)

Gillard should be very wary about inviting Rudd into her Cabinet. When he said he had a long memory he wasn't joking. 

On the other hand it may be preferable to have him inside the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in.


----------



## Julia (27 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> Gillard should be very wary about inviting Rudd into her Cabinet. When he said he had a long memory he wasn't joking.
> 
> On the other hand it may be preferable to have him inside the tent pissing out, than outside the tent pissing in.



It may make little difference.  Malcolm Turnbull is doing a great hatchet job on the Liberal Party, especially on Q & A last week.

K. Rudd would certainly have the type of personality to want revenge imo.
I'd be sorry to see Stephen Smith shafted from the Foreign Affairs role just to make this available to Rudd.


----------



## prozac (27 June 2010)

Julia said:


> It may make little difference.  Malcolm Turnbull is doing a great hatchet job on the Liberal Party, especially on Q & A last week.
> 
> K. Rudd would certainly have the type of personality to want revenge imo.
> I'd be sorry to see Stephen Smith shafted from the Foreign Affairs role just to make this available to Rudd.




I agree Julia, but have you heard the latest news? This will really crack you up. It is now rumoured he will be Ambassador to China!  
Still I don't suppose he will be there long enough to do too much damage.


----------



## Wysiwyg (27 June 2010)

Julia said:


> K. Rudd would certainly have the type of personality to want revenge imo.




It is disappointing that age doesn't bring wisdom. Unfortunately people carry their nasty traits with them all the way. Maybe they don't know how to change. Maybe they can't see themselves, what they truly are, the third person view.


----------



## badger41 (27 June 2010)

If I was Julia, here's what I would do about the RSPT:

1. Announce that the current plan was ill-conceived and will be abandoned, however, negotiations with miners and industry will continue.

2. No legislation to change current mining tax arrangements will be introduced in this, or if re-elected, the next parliamentary term, unless a firm agreement is struck which has the support of the miners.

3. If no agreement is reached, a mining tax regime will be part of Labor's platform for the 2013 election, and it will be up to the public whether they vote for it as part of Labor's election promises. (Not dissimilar to what Howard did to get the GST through).

Badger


----------



## Miner (27 June 2010)

Dear Mods 

I hope you all are regularly monitoring the posts in this forum including this thread even today is a Sunday.

I noticed in this thread there have been a prolonged exchange between couple of contributors more on personal issues than really contributing towards a healthy debate on Ms Julia Gillard as a PM.

May I request and urge all those detractors please focus on the main topic and not to digress. Nothing personal to any one. But end of the day a non stock related chat forum's discussions  should be entertaining and value based for all of us to appreciate each other's views.

Take care and relax


----------



## trainspotter (27 June 2010)

badger41 said:


> If I was Julia, here's what I would do about the RSPT:
> 
> 1. Announce that the current plan was ill-conceived and will be abandoned, however, negotiations with miners and industry will continue.
> 
> ...





Great post Badger41 ...... your not an adviser to the Labor Party are you? Makes a lot of sense to me. You have my vote.


----------



## Julia (27 June 2010)

prozac said:


> I agree Julia, but have you heard the latest news? This will really crack you up. It is now rumoured he will be Ambassador to China!
> Still I don't suppose he will be there long enough to do too much damage.



Well, that would be an innovative solution:  gets him right out of the way but lets him save face.  Great idea, except that perhaps the Chinese might not be too keen on having him either following his vitriolic cursing about them which has now done the global rounds.



Wysiwyg said:


> It is disappointing that age doesn't bring wisdom. Unfortunately people carry their nasty traits with them all the way. Maybe they don't know how to change. Maybe they can't see themselves, what they truly are, the third person view.



Agree, wysiwyg.   Mr Rudd appears to be singularly lacking in insight and to have been simply unwilling to listen to anyone who attempted to suggest this to him.




badger41 said:


> If I was Julia, here's what I would do about the RSPT:
> 
> 1. Announce that the current plan was ill-conceived and will be abandoned, however, negotiations with miners and industry will continue.
> 
> ...



Maybe send this suggestion to Ms Gillard, Badger.   That's a thoroughly sensible approach and how they should have gone about it in the first place.
Rudd & Co could have saved themselves so much grief, couldn't they!


----------



## Logique (28 June 2010)

badger41 said:


> If I was Julia, here's what I would do about the RSPT:
> 
> 1. Announce that the current plan was ill-conceived and will be abandoned, however, negotiations with miners and industry will continue.
> 
> ...



I'll add my vote to that also. Well done Badger, and please fire it off to the new PM's office!


----------



## nioka (28 June 2010)

badger41 said:


> If I was Julia, here's what I would do about the RSPT:
> 
> 1. Announce that the current plan was ill-conceived and will be abandoned, however, negotiations with miners and industry will continue.
> 
> ...




If that were to happen then there is a great big black hole in future budgets. Can you also suggest an alternative source of income. My guess is that Abbott is secretly hoping that it will get up and he will keep it there  but Labor will get the blame.


----------



## Mofra (28 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> WHEN it comes to asylum seekers, we are all being conned. And it's got to stop.



Not just asylum seekers (the flow of traffic has more to do with the domestic situation in Sri Lanka/Afganistan than anything we do here) - our economic prosperity is largely tied to China's economic performance too, if we politely ignore spending like a drunken sailor on shore leave to avoid a technical recession. 

Australian Politicians tend to take far too much credit for events that are outside their sphere of influence.


----------



## Moderator (28 June 2010)

Miner said:


> Dear Mods
> 
> I hope you all are regularly monitoring the posts in this forum including this thread even today is a Sunday.
> 
> ...




Thank-you Miner.  The irrelevant posts with the personal insults and exchanges have been deleted.


----------



## trainspotter (28 June 2010)

I wonder if PM Gillard has an employment contract with an unfair dismissal clause? Betcha Kevin Rudd would have like one ! Work Choices doesn't seem so bad now does it?

Tuesday, 16 February 2010 09:27 James Thomson 

http://www.smartcompany.com.au/indu...unfair-dismissal-laws-for-small-business.html

However, figures from Fair Work Australia suggest there has been a big jump in the number of unfair dismissal claims being lodged with Fair Work Australia.

Officials told Senate Estimates last week that 5,208 claims were lodged in the second half of 2009, after Labor's new laws came in on July 1. There were 7,994 unfair dismissal claims lodged across the 12 months ended June 30, 2009, which suggests the claim rate is now much higher on an annual basis.


----------



## noco (28 June 2010)

nioka said:


> If that were to happen then there is a great big black hole in future budgets. Can you also suggest an alternative source of income. My guess is that Abbott is secretly hoping that it will get up and he will keep it there  but Labor will get the blame.




Well,that sounds similar to Howards GST, Keating wanted to introduce the GST and Hawke stopped him, so Howard brings the GST and the Labor Party harped on about ever since but they love it. England has 20% VAT. New Zealand 15% GST. You can bet your boots, Labor would love to increase our GST to 15%, but have not got the gutz to do it and if the Coalition win Government at the next election, that is exactly what may have to happen to pay back Labor's $150 billion debt and that will make the Coalition unpopular once again. Even a GST of 12.5% (an increase fo 2.5%) would be equivalnt to the super profit tax on miners.
When  the 10% GST was intrduced, the hidden sales tax of from 22.55 to 40% was removed from everything purchased.
Keating increased the S/T on vehicles from 20% to 25% and nobody knew any difference. You now pay 10%. A can of CocoCola had 22.5% S/T; now 10%. Stationery and toilet paper had 33.3% ; now 10%. As was with white goods and many other products we buy. 
But do you know something (that qoute sound familiar) when the GST was introduced,  the Labor states were supposed to remove all stamp duties on transactions. Guess what? in many cases us 'suckers' are still paying stamp duty on many state Government transactions to this day and nobody complains.
Looks like history repeating itself all over again.


----------



## Julia (28 June 2010)

noco said:


> that is exactly what may have to happen to pay back Labor's $150 billion debt



Where does this figure come from, noco?  The last time I noted the figure (in the past week) it was quoted at $40 billion.


----------



## Wysiwyg (28 June 2010)

noco said:


> When  the 10% GST was intrduced, the hidden sales tax of from 22.55 to 40% was removed from everything purchased.
> Keating increased the S/T on vehicles from 20% to 25% and nobody knew any difference. You now pay 10%. A can of CocoCola had 22.5% S/T; now 10%. Stationery and toilet paper had 33.3% ; now 10%. As was with white goods and many other products we buy.




Don't forget the birthday cake man. 

_Quote_
The Hewson GST Birthday Cake meltdown

The 1993 election campaign was the Opposition’s to lose, and as Liberal leader John Hewson did just that. The precise moment when defeat was snatched from the jaws of victory came on Channel Nine’s A Current Affair program when Mike Willesee interviewed Hewson. *Willessee asked: “As an example of this, if I buy a birthday cake and GST was in place, do I pay more or less for that birthday cake?” Hewson’s muddled response caused eyes to roll across the length and breadth of the nation. In three short minutes the election was lost. *
For some odd reason I have a vision of Hewson rising from his seat and asking his minders, “I think that went well. What do you reckon?” 
_End Quote_


----------



## todster (29 June 2010)

noco said:


> Well,that sounds similar to Howards GST, Keating wanted to introduce the GST and Hawke stopped him, so Howard brings the GST and the Labor Party harped on about ever since but they love it. England has 20% VAT. New Zealand 15% GST. You can bet your boots, Labor would love to increase our GST to 15%, but have not got the gutz to do it and if the Coalition win Government at the next election, that is exactly what may have to happen to pay back Labor's $150 billion debt and that will make the Coalition unpopular once again. Even a GST of 12.5% (an increase fo 2.5%) would be equivalnt to the super profit tax on miners.
> When  the 10% GST was intrduced, the hidden sales tax of from 22.55 to 40% was removed from everything purchased.
> Keating increased the S/T on vehicles from 20% to 25% and nobody knew any difference. You now pay 10%. A can of CocoCola had 22.5% S/T; now 10%. Stationery and toilet paper had 33.3% ; now 10%. As was with white goods and many other products we buy.
> But do you know something (that qoute sound familiar) when the GST was introduced,  the Labor states were supposed to remove all stamp duties on transactions. Guess what? in many cases us 'suckers' are still paying stamp duty on many state Government transactions to this day and nobody complains.
> Looks like history repeating itself all over again.




And how much tax did we pay for services?


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (29 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Where does this figure come from, noco?  The last time I noted the figure (in the past week) it was quoted at $40 billion.





Ohhh... the $110b difference is what Labor will waste if re-elected....  

Good old Labor, fighting for the no-hopers!


----------



## springhill (29 June 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Don't forget the birthday cake man.
> 
> _Quote_
> The Hewson GST Birthday Cake meltdown
> ...





Well, to be honest i understood that quite clearly. Just goes to show what a bunch of nimrods the general uninformed voting public is.
History will repeat this election, the public only see a change in leader of the ALP, which, in their mind anything is better than the cyberdrone Rudd. They won't make the direct correlation that Gillard was AS MUCH at fault as Rudd in the dud policies. No that's to much of a stretch for Joe Public to figure that out, that requires more than 3 brain cells.
Abbott is right, same product different salesman.... it's a shame he's not articulate enough to get the message across.


----------



## springhill (29 June 2010)

todster said:


> And how much tax did we pay for services?




Should services NOT attract a tax todster? Why only products? I'd rather tax was distributed evenly across goods and services.
That is a fair and balanced system.


----------



## noco (29 June 2010)

springhill said:


> Well, to be honest i understood that quite clearly. Just goes to show what a bunch of nimrods the general uninformed voting public is.
> History will repeat this election, the public only see a change in leader of the ALP, which, in their mind anything is better than the cyberdrone Rudd. They won't make the direct correlation that Gillard was AS MUCH at fault as Rudd in the dud policies. No that's to much of a stretch for Joe Public to figure that out, that requires more than 3 brain cells.
> Abbott is right, same product different salesman.... it's a shame he's not articulate enough to get the message across.




Yes, springhill bingo.
I can't understand why the swinging voters have gone all 'gah,gah' on the replacement of Kevin Rudd with Julia Gillard.
She bounces in on the scene with the quote "Government was going in the wrong direction". Don't people understand she was part of that direction. The architect of the BER and the clerk of works who supervised the greatest waste of tax payers money of all times.
She brings out the slate, wipes it clean and says "lets start a fresh".Forget about the past lets make Rudd the scape goat for things that have gone wrong.
  Have some voters fallen for her girlie giggle, her forced smile and wit. Is this what people see in Gillard and have overlooked what she stands for?
She has the backing of the unions and that could spell danger.


----------



## todster (29 June 2010)

springhill said:


> Should services NOT attract a tax todster? Why only products? I'd rather tax was distributed evenly across goods and services.
> That is a fair and balanced system.




The point was that we didnt have one before but now any new tax is a grab.
I dont have a problem with a consumption tax, everyone always bangs on about how it replaced this and that but never mentions the new bit services.
I wonder who will be brave enough to increase it?


----------



## Mickel (29 June 2010)

badger41 said:


> If I was Julia, here's what I would do about the RSPT:
> 
> 1. Announce that the current plan was ill-conceived and will be abandoned, however, negotiations with miners and industry will continue.
> 
> ...




As Nioka has stated in post 231, there would be a big hole in future budgets that the Liberals would hammer in the election campaign.

I think that Labor may restructure the tax with-

1. Super Profits will be in excess of between 12% and 15% (otherwise it's not a super profit).

2. The tax rate will be much lower-around 10% to 25 % with possible variations for different resource products.

3. Possible exemption for existing operations with a one off payment in lieu or alternatively a temporary exemption for 2 to 5 years.

4. Possible increase in income tax rate for resource companies of a few cents in the $ to cover any shortfall in projected revenue.

I base these options solely on the fact that resource companies, in their submissions to the Government, confirmed that they were agreeable to paying more tax, at least on new projects.


----------



## Calliope (29 June 2010)

noco said:


> She brings out the slate, wipes it clean and says "lets start a fresh".Forget about the past lets make Rudd the scape goat for things that have gone wrong.




Changing Tony Burke's title is an example of trying to hoodwink us with spin, as if sustainable population growth wasn't part of his job anyway..



> Now some unkind souls may say the adjective added to Burke's portfolio is superfluous, but they forget the wonderful feelgood factor, the warm glow engendered by sustainable, however hard it may be to define in any relevant way.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...-more-adjectives/story-e6frg71o-1225885366060


----------



## Julia (29 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Where does this figure come from, noco?  The last time I noted the figure (in the past week) it was quoted at $40 billion.






> (noco)if the Coalition win Government at the next election, that is exactly what may have to happen to pay back Labor's $150 billion debt and that will make the Coalition unpopular once again.




Noco, you may have missed my question from yesterday?  Would really appreciate understanding where the $150 billion comes from?  Perhaps a link to the data?

With thanks.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (29 June 2010)

springhill said:


> Well, to be honest i understood that quite clearly. Just goes to show what a bunch of nimrods the general uninformed voting public is.
> History will repeat this election, the public only see a change in leader of the ALP, which, in their mind anything is better than the cyberdrone Rudd. They won't make the direct correlation that Gillard was AS MUCH at fault as Rudd in the dud policies. No that's to much of a stretch for Joe Public to figure that out, that requires more than 3 brain cells.
> Abbott is right, same product different salesman.... it's a shame he's not articulate enough to get the message across.



I agree it was very clear. It was portrayed as difficult by the press. And we know the press does the thinking for the non-thinkers.


----------



## noco (29 June 2010)

Julia said:


> Noco, you may have missed my question from yesterday?  Would really appreciate understanding where the $150 billion comes from?  Perhaps a link to the data?
> 
> With thanks.




Julia, the official Australian Government debt as at 15/02/2010 was $122billion. Add something like over $100,000,000 per week since then you can easily calculate around $150billion to date.
The Government's deficit for 2009/2010 is $58billion.


----------



## Mickel (29 June 2010)

noco said:


> Julia, the official Australian Government debt as at 15/02/2010 was $122billion. Add something like over $100,000,000 per week since then you can easily calculate around $150billion to date.
> The Government's deficit for 2009/2010 is $58billion.




Approx 20 weeks since 15/2 x $100M per week = $2 billion, with a total debt of $124 Billion in my book.


----------



## noco (30 June 2010)

Atached hereto is a media release from  Barnby Joyce. I did state borrowings were $100million per week.In actual fact it was $95million per day. My apology for that error.

Senator Barnaby Joyce

Shadow Minister for Regional Development, Infrastructure and Water

Leader of The Nationals in the Senate

LNP Senator for Queensland



25th June 2010

Rudd borrows $95 million a day, Julia set to break record



Senator Barnaby Joyce today said that the new Labor Government has a lot of work to do to get this country back on track. 



"The new appointee of the faceless factional bosses, Prime Minster Gillard, has already stated that she wants to get the Government "back on track", and it certainly is a long way off-track at the moment" said Senator Barnaby Joyce, Shadow Minister for Regional Development, Infrastructure and Water today. 



When this Government came to power Australia's gross debt was $59 billion. It is now $147 billion. This Government has spent $88 billion in 935 days. This is a new record for Australian Prime Ministers.







"This Government has been an unmitigated disaster for our country, and even the Labor party now agrees. They have been racking up debt on the national credit card at $95 million a day. 



"Every day of the Rudd Government, that money could have built almost 500 km of sealed country roads or repaired and refurbished over 100 bridges in regional Australia. Instead, thanks to Julia Gillard and her team we have overpriced trinkets at the back of school yards. .



"If the new PM really wants to get this great country back on track, she needs to stop this reckless and wasteful spending. The budget that the Deputy Prime Minister handed down less than two months ago forecast borrowing of $150 million a day for the next financial year. Gillard is already on track to smash Rudd’s record and things look like getting worse before they get better." 



"Australia can't afford another term of pandemonium from the Labor party."


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2010)

Bwaahahahhaaaahaha ha aaha a  ..... but, but, but, they steered us through the Global Financial Crisis I hear them bleat.

Only to create an even bigger debt crisis for us all very soon.

Let's hear the Laborites put the blame on Howard over this one.


----------



## pilots (30 June 2010)

Now if Noco post is correct, the Labor supporters now must now know they can NOT run any thing, time to get some one running the country that has had experience at running some thing, that has at some time, has made, or can look after money.


----------



## Calliope (30 June 2010)

It took less than a week for Ms Gillard to adopt Rudd's arrogant disregard for any semblance of decent behavior.

*Taxpayers fork out for Julia Gillard's flying visit to Queensland*





> Prime Minister Julia Gillard arrives for a meeting with AWU members in Brisbane on Tuesday night.
> Taxpaters forked out $13,500 to fly Julia Gillard to Queensland to pay tribute to a party godfather and raise money for Labor with the big end of town.
> 
> *The new Prime Minister, who has shunned the trappings of office and declined to move into the Lodge, flew to Brisbane on a Government jet for an ALP fundraiser on Tuesday, and will return tonight for an exclusive $5500-a-head dinner with business elite*.




http://www.couriermail.com.au/news/...it-to-queensland/story-e6freoof-1225885899416


----------



## Ruby (30 June 2010)

I think it's just business as usual!


----------



## Julia (30 June 2010)

Calliope said:


> It took less than a week for Ms Gillard to adopt Rudd's arrogant disregard for any semblance of decent behavior.
> 
> *Taxpayers fork out for Julia Gillard's flying visit to Queensland*



How very foolish of her, when she should be really focusing hard on creating the best possible impression at this early stage.  I can't think of much that will irritate potential voters more than using the government jet just to go to a Labor Party fundraiser!


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 June 2010)

Yeah a Greyhound bus ticket would be much more palatable from every single taxpayers point of view.


----------



## Logique (30 June 2010)

It's not just the extent of the borrowings that Noco outlines,
but that Labor put most of it 'against the wall' as Sen Joyce said on Q&A this week (when he could be heard above the shriek of the left posse, smirking in their assumed moral superiority).  

Now that PM Gillard wants to re-examine the Big Australia, does that mean the steady flowing tap of middle class welfare will be dialed down? It's spend and spend some more with Labor.


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2010)

Gillard could topple Rudd as PM SANDRA O'MALLEY June 23, 2010

http://news.brisbanetimes.com.au/br...rd-could-topple-rudd-as-pm-20100623-yywf.html

It had begun to unfold Wednesday morning when NSW powerbroker Mark Arbib, Victorians Bill Shorten and Dave Feeney, and South Australian Don Farrell visited Ms Gillard to tell her they had lost confidence in the prime minister.

Through the evening support for Mr Rudd began to slip away and his position began to look untenable when the powerful Australian Workers' Union threw its weight behind the deputy prime minister.

AWU national secretary Paul Howes told AAP he and Queensland powerbroker Bill Ludwig had moved their support to Ms Gillard after making an assessment that a change in leadership was in the best interest of their membership.

Nope ...... no Union backing here ! Flying in a private jet to a Labor Party Fundraiser is really red flagging to the bull !


----------



## BrightGreenGlow (30 June 2010)

Julia said:


> How very foolish of her, when she should be really focusing hard on creating the best possible impression at this early stage.  I can't think of much that will irritate potential voters more than using the government jet just to go to a Labor Party fundraiser!




Errr this has been happening since day dot Julia. Does anyone remember Rudd flying his mate around the world for free a few years back?


----------



## Calliope (30 June 2010)

trainspotter said:


> . Flying in a private jet to a Labor Party Fundraiser is really red flagging to the bull !




It's not a private jet - it's our jet, but for her private use apparently. She was flying up here to thank Bill Ludwig personally, to get her instructions and raise funds for the party. I suppose she thinks that after wasting billions on the BER, that the cost of the Air Force jet is just chicken feed.


----------



## trainspotter (30 June 2010)

OH !! So the jet she is using belongs to all of us? Is this like the mineral wealth that belongs to all of us and the greedy big miners are not giving us a fair share? So therefore we should be asking for our fair share of the jet she is using? I like the philosophy Calliope.


----------



## craigj (30 June 2010)

only in australia would a kath and kim clone become prime minister, perhaps hawke was a clone of hoges


----------



## IFocus (30 June 2010)

Julia is not run by the unions they do not have chance the miners call the shots hell its all OK 



> MINERS are demanding Julia Gillard go beyond a deal on the RSPT that was reached with Kevin Rudd before he was removed as PM.




http://www.theaustralian.com.au/pol...-to-revisit-deal/story-e6frgczf-1225885927720

Do a deal today and.............


----------



## Macquack (30 June 2010)

craigj said:


> only in australia would a kath and kim clone become prime minister




Very educated statement? How long did it take you to come up with that pearler? About a year?


----------



## Julia (30 June 2010)

BrightGreenGlow said:


> Errr this has been happening since day dot Julia. Does anyone remember Rudd flying his mate around the world for free a few years back?



Actually, no.  What was the Rudd's mate thing all about?
Of course Ms Gillard should use the RAAF jet for official government business.
But that is absolutely distinct from Labor Party business.

I don't personally care much what she does, but think if she's trying to so differentiate herself from Rudd, she should be taking every opportunity to look lily white and to be careful to give no one any opportunity to criticise her.


----------



## Logique (1 July 2010)

This was the private use of a taxpayer funded air service. Gillard attempted to spin her way out of it..she was just following the usual guidelines you see, and they [Coalition] know that..  

This is the concern - that everything seems to be viewed through the prism of the Canberra political bubble. It's called out-of-touch and unaccountable to electors. Labor are the party-in-a-bubble.

What are the chances of some forensic questioning from 7:30 Report/Lateline etc?  

At least the ABC will be going to a 24 hour ALP roundup...er...news...tv channel, so they'll be easier to avoid in favour of more balanced broadcasts.


----------



## Mofra (1 July 2010)

Wysiwyg said:


> Yeah a Greyhound bus ticket would be much more palatable from every single taxpayers point of view.



If she bought a standard plane ticket, the cost of her security would still (presumably) come from the public purse - and the RAAF aircraft would be sitting idle, pilots & maintenance crews still employed on the same salary.

All in all, she probably took the option that is cheaper for the public.


----------



## overhang (1 July 2010)

noco said:


> Julia, the official Australian Government debt as at 15/02/2010 was $122billion. Add something like over $100,000,000 per week since then you can easily calculate around $150billion to date.
> The Government's deficit for 2009/2010 is $58billion.




Noco could you provide a link to the source suggesting the debt is up to 150 billion.  I just received the quarterly report from the local liberal MP who states the budget is in deficit by 40.8 billion so I would love to inform him that his figures are incorrect and its actually 122+ billion. Thanks in advance


----------



## Julia (1 July 2010)

overhang said:


> Noco could you provide a link to the source suggesting the debt is up to 150 billion.  I just received the quarterly report from the local liberal MP who states the budget is in deficit by 40.8 billion so I would love to inform him that his figures are incorrect and its actually 122+ billion. Thanks in advance



Not up to me to answer for Noco.  I was also looking for a link for this figure.
But, overhang, debt and deficit are two different things.  

This sums it up:


> Debt?
> Deficit?
> 
> What are they?
> ...


----------



## noco (1 July 2010)

Julia said:


> Not up to me to answer for Noco.  I was also looking for a link for this figure.
> But, overhang, debt and deficit are two different things.
> 
> This sums it up:




Debt is the amount of money a Government borrows and pays interest on that money untill paid back.

Deficit is the amount of money a Government spends in excess of their income.

I posted a link(#250) a couple of days ago from Barnaby Joyce stating the Government debt was $147billion and still borrowing $95million per day.

The Government deficit 2009/2010 was $58billion.


----------



## Apollo (2 July 2010)

Bushman said:


> We have an 'Abbot for PM' thread but no Gillard for PM?
> 
> Timely as Rudd's trustyworthy rating has plummetted further in the polls (below even the Mad Monks).
> 
> ...




This is my first post so be kind.

I think she will go the same way as Rudd, into unemployment.

Is there a forum about the super tax in here or elsewhere.
Been trying to find one, but no luck.

I want to know what this so called new deal is about.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## nulla nulla (2 July 2010)

Mofra said:


> If she bought a standard plane ticket, the cost of her security would still (presumably) come from the public purse - and the RAAF aircraft would be sitting idle, pilots & maintenance crews still employed on the same salary.
> 
> All in all, she probably took the option that is cheaper for the public.




This post is pretty well spot on. The cost of security, co-ordinating schedules with airline departure/arrival times, inconvenience to other members of the traveling public on the flight involved and downtime for the pm, are all off set/eliminated by using the priministerial aircraft.

I'm surprised no-one checked to see if she expected an inflight meal or abused the flight crew.


----------



## Logique (2 July 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> This post is pretty well spot on. The cost of security, co-ordinating schedules with airline departure/arrival times, inconvenience to other members of the traveling public on the flight involved and downtime for the pm, are all off set/eliminated by using the priministerial aircraft.
> I'm surprised no-one checked to see if she expected an inflight meal or abused the flight crew.



Fair enough, but she's not completely off the hook, because there was still a judgement call to be made - does she attend a fund raiser in Brisbane, for an ALP backbencher, or instead save the time and expense and send an apology. I think the party and the backbencher would have understood under the circumstances.


----------



## overhang (2 July 2010)

Thanks Julia and Noco for the answer, I actually thought that surplus was when we were in the black.  So does this mean that when labor says they will be back in surplus in 2013 they just mean that in 2013 government spending will not exceed debt?


----------



## JimBob (2 July 2010)

Thats correct, the budget in surplus in 2013 is when the government starts paying back the debt it has built up.  $1billion out of up to $150 billion still leaves a lot of work to do.


----------



## sinner (2 July 2010)

Australian Government Debt current up until 2009 can be calculated using the RBA provided figures on their "Statistics" page, data series E10: "Commonwealth Government Securities on Issue".
http://www.rba.gov.au/statistics/tables/index.html

The Treasury provides estimates for the future here:
http://www.budget.gov.au/2009-10/content/bp1/html/bp1_bst10-05.htm

Current Australian Government Net Debt Estimate  is ~53,700,000,000AUD or ~4.5% of GDP.


----------



## trainspotter (27 July 2010)

PRIME Minister Julia Gillard has apologised for using the image of a severely disabled man in an election pamphlet without permission. 

But the family of the man, who is in his late 50s and lives in an aged-care facility, remain furious about the pamphlets, distributed in Ms Gillard's electorate of Lalor.

They say the apology, issued today as Ms Gillard announced a $277 million program for mental health services, has come too late.

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/features/fed...et/story-e6frfllr-1225897599803#ixzz0urkZ1J6b


----------



## StumpyPhantom (28 March 2012)

Bushman said:


> We have an 'Abbot for PM' thread but no Gillard for PM?
> 
> Timely as Rudd's trustyworthy rating has plummetted further in the polls (below even the Mad Monks).
> 
> ...




Hey Bushman - you started this thread a month before we got our first female PM, and I haven't checked everything in between to see if you've come back to it.

A bit like Gillard herself, you must also be wishing you could step into the time machine huh?

Except that you would only go back to NOT start this thread (and perhaps put in a few well-chose Lotto numbers to make yourself a multi-millionaire).

Gillard would be going back to unwind the embarrassment!

So c'mon!  I'll take a reply to this post as a defacto step into a time machine. C'mon Bushman, C'mon.  The rest of the electorate are going into a time machine of their own on Federal election night 2013 (72% if you believe today's polls)

C'mon Bushman


----------



## dutchie (28 March 2012)

Stumpy, have you secretly got the hots for Julia??


----------



## moXJO (28 March 2012)

Stumpy are you a paid astroturfer?


----------



## StumpyPhantom (28 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Stumpy, have you secretly got the hots for Julia??




No to this question and to the Astroturfer one - I just couldn't sleep last night.  After venting about Gillard I dozed off straightaway


----------



## dutchie (28 March 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> No to this question and to the Astroturfer one - I just couldn't sleep last night.  After venting about Gillard I dozed off straightaway




She has the same affect on me.  If she suddenly appears on TV before bedtime I need to switch channels in a hurry.


----------



## moXJO (28 March 2012)

StumpyPhantom said:


> No to this question and to the Astroturfer one - I just couldn't sleep last night.  After venting about Gillard I dozed off straightaway




Just checking


----------



## dutchie (28 March 2012)

She just does not have the ability or nouse to be a politician, let alone a PM.

http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...ary-koreans-20120327-1vvsr.html#ixzz1qIMOizPe


----------



## IFocus (28 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> Stumpy, have you secretly got the hots for Julia??





Liberal party troll perhaps....


----------



## StumpyPhantom (28 March 2012)

IFocus said:


> Liberal party troll perhaps....




Ha Ha not likely - Christopher Pyne is my member so I wanna puke whichever way I look!

Can't have the hots for Julia after she and Tim de-filed the Aussie flag in that way on the ABC send-up "At home with Julia":


----------



## sails (28 March 2012)

dutchie said:


> She just does not have the ability or nouse to be a politician, let alone a PM.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...ary-koreans-20120327-1vvsr.html#ixzz1qIMOizPe




Thanks for the link, Dutchie!  What a joke. Will Gillard ever learn not to treat people like fools?

Can't believe that she answered a question from a Korean student about racial discrimination faced by her relatives and friends in Australia  like this:



> Ms Gillard answered that "we do stand resolutely with you on security challenges", leaving the student bewildered, and a little upset.




And her second question on "the plight of 100,000 North Korean refugees who have crossed the border into China, many of whom are repatriated and shot."



> Instead, Ms Gillard told him that Australia shares South Korea's concerns about security. Then she gave a long answer to another question that was not asked to explain that she had entered politics because of her values and beliefs.
> 
> "It was disappointing," said Mr Yun.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (9 April 2012)

dutchie said:


> She just does not have the ability or nouse to be a politician, let alone a PM.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/polit...ary-koreans-20120327-1vvsr.html#ixzz1qIMOizPe




This is cringe-worthy!  This is especially so when you consider she is doing the best that she can.  This is honestly all she has to offer.


----------



## MrBurns (10 April 2012)

I'm putting out a CD of Gillards best mantras, featuring "clean energy future" "moving forward" and that old favorite, "there will be no carbon tax" this is a medical CD to assist those who are constipated and to help bulimics purge faster.


----------



## sails (10 April 2012)

MrBurns said:


> I'm putting out a CD of Gillards best mantras, featuring "clean energy future" "moving forward" and that old favorite, "there will be no carbon tax" this is a medical CD to assist those who are constipated and to help bulimics purge faster.




And don't forget "assification" and "hyperbowl"...

It amazes me that someone who supposedly dreamed of being PM since being quite young comes to the job so seemingly ill prepared.


----------



## StumpyPhantom (10 April 2012)

sails said:


> It amazes me that someone who supposedly dreamed of being PM since being quite young comes to the job so seemingly ill prepared.




Gillard, at a fundraiser dinner in Australia with Barack Obama as her special guest apparently said to him something like "If you think being the first African-American President of the USA is hard, try being the first Aussie female PM who is unmarried and does not believe in God"

Get your hand off it (whatever your hand is on).  You have no idea what any African-American has gone through.  There is no comparison to be made, and we haven't got it in for you because of your gender or anything else to do with your marital status or personal beliefs.

We, the Australian electorate, just don't like being taken for fools and to be lied to in the way that you have. Simple.  We're going to ave to wait 3 years to deliver that message to you, please make sure you dont deny having heard that on election night and be graceful with your losing speech.


----------

